# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > WORKOUT AND TRAINING >  Archangel.'s OFFICIAL Q & A Thread

## Archangel.

I'm starting this for chrisx, Titan99 and anyone else who has come to me for advice OR would like to come to me for advice. I in no way claim to know everything, and still ask questions myself, but I am very confident that I can handle most questions regarding training and nutrition, and some of them regarding AAS. I will do my best to answer quickly and accurately, and if I don't know, I will tell you I don't know. I won't blow smoke up your ass just so I can look educated on a matter I know nothing about, so if I tell you something, you can be 100% certain that I am 100% certain. 

Fire away! :7up:

----------


## The Titan99

> I'm starting this for chrisx, Titan99 and anyone else who has come to me for advice OR would like to come to me for advice. I in no way claim to know everything, and still ask questions myself, but I am very confident that I can handle most questions regarding training and nutrition, and some of them regarding AAS. I will do my best to answer quickly and accurately, and if I don't know, I will tell you I don't know. I won't blow smoke up your ass just so I can look educated on a matter I know nothing about, so if I tell you something, you can be 100% certain that I am 100% certain. 
> 
> Fire away!


I PMed you already and I've book marked this thread.

----------


## Archangel.

> I PMed you already and I've book marked this thread.


Great to hear!

----------


## Bertuzzi

> I'm starting this for chrisx, Titan99 and anyone else who has come to me for advice OR would like to come to me for advice. I in no way claim to know everything, and still ask questions myself, but I am very confident that I can handle most questions regarding training and nutrition, and some of them regarding AAS. I will do my best to answer quickly and accurately, and if I don't know, I will tell you I don't know. I won't blow smoke up your ass just so I can look educated on a matter I know nothing about, so if I tell you something, you can be 100% certain that I am 100% certain. 
> 
> Fire away!


 :Hmmmm: 

No offence because it's great that you are here trying to help new users but I looked through your previous posts starting on page 5 and didn't even need to get past page 4 to fully realize that you should not be offering advice in your own private thread. It's to my understanding that you have never even pinned before, you don't even know a source to get gear matter of fact.... you don't even know where to buy needles yet. How exactly are you going to give advice to users looking for help?

Sorry to say this, but you need to leave the answering of questions to the experienced users and there are a lot of them.... and for the record, I am not one of these users. I rarely give advice due to lack of personal experience let alone start my own thread implying that I know it all. 

Like I said, I am not trying to rag on you, but the is just reckless.... Some new user may come in here, ask you a question and you give an answer that you think is right but don't know, and that user gets sick, hurt or infected. Please play safe and stop this thread.

----------


## MaNiCC

> No offence because it's great that you are here trying to help new users but I looked through your previous posts starting on page 5 and didn't even need to get past page 4 to fully realize that you should not be offering advice in your own private thread. It's to my understanding that you have never even pinned before, you don't even know a source to get gear matter of fact.... you don't even know where to buy needles yet. How exactly are you going to give advice to users looking for help?
> 
> Sorry to say this, but you need to leave the answering of questions to the experienced users and there are a lot of them.... and for the record, I am not one of these users. I rarely give advice due to lack of personal experience let alone start my own thread implying that I know it all. 
> 
> Like I said, I am not trying to rag on you, but the is just reckless.... Some new user may come in here, ask you a question and you give an answer that you think is right but don't know, and that user gets sick, hurt or infected. Please play safe and stop this thread.


Couldnt agree more bert

----------


## Knockout_Power

> No offence because it's great that you are here trying to help new users but I looked through your previous posts starting on page 5 and didn't even need to get past page 4 to fully realize that you should not be offering advice in your own private thread. It's to my understanding that you have never even pinned before, you don't even know a source to get gear matter of fact.... you don't even know where to buy needles yet. How exactly are you going to give advice to users looking for help?
> 
> *hopefully you do not try selling gear on this board*
> 
> Sorry to say this, *but you need to leave the answering of questions to the experienced users and there are a lot of them*.... and for the record, I am not one of these users. I rarely give advice due to lack of personal experience let alone start my own thread implying that I know it all. 
> 
> *x 2*
> 
> Like I said, I am not trying to rag on you, but the is just reckless.... Some new user may come in here, ask you a question and you give an answer that you think is right but don't know, and that user gets sick, hurt or infected. Please play safe and stop this thread.


and for the record, this is not the training and nutirtion segment of this board so not the best place to post this... before starting something like this, regardles of your personal knowledge/experience, you should ask the admin/mods/vets if they feel you are qualitfied to do so. Not saying your advice is wrong, but it would surely be less pleasant for the senior members on here, who have been giving respected advice for years, to have to go and correct what you've educated members to do should you leave this site for whatever reason

----------


## Nicotine

n00bs giving n00bs info.....lawd 1/2 mercy

----------


## sigman roid

Bump

----------


## Bertuzzi

> Bump


 :LOL:  Now that was just priceless!!!!

----------


## sigman roid

> Now that was just priceless!!!!


Just trying to help berts :7up:

----------


## PC650

> Now that was just priceless!!!!


canada has starbucks too????

----------


## Bertuzzi

> Just trying to help berts


See.... I always knew you were a stand up guy, despite what Cal and Manicc say about you.




> canada has starbucks too????


Yah.... isn't that weird?? I just found out yesterday.

----------


## PC650

> See.... I always new you were a stand up guy, despite what Cal and Manicc say about you.
> 
> 
> 
> Yah.... isn't that weird?? I just found out yesterday.


we have one on every frickin corner in my city..... :Chairshot:

----------


## Bertuzzi

> we have one on every frickin corner in my city.....


Ya, about 10 minutes from my house there is major intersection with 4 starbucks surrounding.... swear to God.... and in Vancouver there are corners where they are dirrectly across the street from eachother... its insane and I Love it!

----------


## Vitruvian-Man

> Ya, about 10 minutes from my house there is major intersection with 4 starbucks surrounding.... swear to God.... *and in Vancouver there are corners where they are dirrectly across the street from eachother... its insane and I Love it!*


I was about to say that! 

It's the trippest thing ever.  :LOL: 

-VM

----------


## Bertuzzi

> I was about to say that! 
> 
> It's the trippest thing ever. 
> 
> -VM


We should just turn this into the Official Starbucks Thread... Might be and idea....  :Big Grin:

----------


## PC650

wow thats crazy.....no need haha

----------


## Charlie6

> No offence because it's great that you are here trying to help new users but I looked through your previous posts starting on page 5 and didn't even need to get past page 4 to fully realize that you should not be offering advice in your own private thread. It's to my understanding that you have never even pinned before, you don't even know a source to get gear matter of fact.... you don't even know where to buy needles yet. How exactly are you going to give advice to users looking for help?
> 
> Sorry to say this, but you need to leave the answering of questions to the experienced users and there are a lot of them.... and for the record, I am not one of these users. I rarely give advice due to lack of personal experience let alone start my own thread implying that I know it all. 
> 
> Like I said, I am not trying to rag on you, but the is just reckless.... Some new user may come in here, ask you a question and you give an answer that you think is right but don't know, and that user gets sick, hurt or infected. Please play safe and stop this thread.




Yea you have no idea what you're doing, kid. 

Why would you think you can do this? I just don't get it.

 :Bsflag:

----------


## sigman roid

> We should just turn this into the Official Starbucks Thread... Might be and idea....


At least the advice you give will be from experience :Haha:

----------


## juicyfruit71

When I read this thread I lol'd...and by the way, I love Starbucks!

----------


## Noles12

So i want to inject deca by itself about a gram a week. Is this good as long as i eat mcdonalds (wendys if im feeling good) and do some curls at the squat rack? I wanna get big and im only about 100 pounds now. thanks for any advice you can offer

----------


## G4R

> I'm starting this for chrisx, Titan99 and anyone else who has come to me for advice OR would like to come to me for advice. I in no way claim to know everything, and still ask questions myself, but I am very confident that I can handle most questions regarding training and nutrition, and some of them regarding AAS. I will do my best to answer quickly and accurately, and if I don't know, I will tell you I don't know. I won't blow smoke up your ass just so I can look educated on a matter I know nothing about, so if I tell you something, you can be 100% certain that I am 100% certain. 
> 
> Fire away!


Although I believe your intentions to be good, we need to be careful on the advice we give people here. We have threads that start out good until someone comes in and gives advice 'they' believe is good, but goes against what the site itself considers good.

If people on here are confident in your advice, and wish to ask you about something, more power to you and them, BUT, please keep it to the open board so all can see what is being discussed.

When 'advice' starts getting thrown around through PM's, thats when things can really go wrong.

----------


## Neevor

Is this thread a joke? This can't be serious.

It kinda feels like some dude just walked into a bar, called for everyones attention and announced "I am the man! Gentlement please exit, ladies form a line."

----------


## PC650

> Is this thread a joke? This can't be serious.
> 
> It kinda feels like some dude just walked into a bar, called for everyones attention and announced "I am the man! Gentlement please exit, ladies form a line."


thats my usual friday and saturday nights  :7up:

----------


## Noles12

> Is this thread a joke? This can't be serious.
> 
> *It kinda feels like some dude just walked into a bar, called for everyones attention and announced "I am the man! Gentlement please exit, ladies form a line*."


That describes this perfectly

----------


## Archangel.

> No offence (*none taken*) because it's great that you are here trying to help new users but I looked through your previous posts starting on page 5 and didn't even need to get past page 4 to fully realize that you should not be offering advice in your own private thread. It's to my understanding that you have never even pinned before, (*yes I have*) you don't even know a source to get gear matter of fact.... *(Yes I do)* you don't even know where to buy needles yet. *(Yes I do)* How exactly are you going to give advice to users looking for help? *Just trying to help from personal experience, as I stated in the first post.*
> 
> Sorry to say this, but you need to leave the answering of questions to the experienced users and there are a lot of them.... and for the record, I am not one of these users. I rarely give advice due to lack of personal experience let alone start my own thread implying that I know it all. *(How can you logically imply that I am implying that I "know it all"?! I CLEARLY stated that I DO NOT claim to know it all. Again, this was in my first post.)* 
> 
> Like I said, I am not trying to rag on you, *(seems like you are a little to me, bud, so I'm sorry if I offended you or anybody)* but the is just reckless.... Some new user may come in here, ask you a question and you give an answer that you think is right but don't know, *(AGAIN, I clearly stated in my first post that I WILL NOT answer a question that I'm not 100% sure on, did you not read my first post?!?)* and that user gets sick, hurt or infected. Please play safe and stop this thread.


See above in bold

Okay, you clearly didn't read my first post, and I have learned since the posts you referred to about me not knowing where to get needles, or gear etc. However, I do NOT claim to know it all, for all those who may accuse me of this again, I'm just trying to help from what I've learned from this site and personal experience. If this thread offends everyone that much, then I have no problems closing it.

----------


## Archangel.

> and for the record, this is not the training and nutirtion segment of this board so not the best place to post this... before starting something like this, regardles of your personal knowledge/experience, you should ask the admin/mods/vets if they feel you are qualitfied to do so. Not saying your advice is wrong, but it would surely be less pleasant for the senior members on here, who have been giving respected advice for years, to have to go and correct what you've educated members to do should you leave this site for whatever reason


I'm not trying to sell gear here. Sorry if this in the wrong place. I actually did post a question on how to start my own Q&A thread, and Big was the one who advised me on how to do it. Big is a vet, and he didn't dispute this. My purpose isn't to mislead anyone, and as I stated, I don't claim to know it all, just trying to help.

----------


## Archangel.

> n00bs giving n00bs info.....lawd 1/2 mercy


This post is ridiculous...

----------


## MuscleScience

> See above in bold
> 
> Okay, you clearly didn't read my first post, and I have learned since the posts you referred to about me not knowing where to get needles, or gear etc. However, I do NOT claim to know it all, for all those who may accuse me of this again, I'm just trying to help from what I've learned from this site and personal experience. If this thread offends everyone that much, then I have no problems closing it.


It may help everyones mind if you post up some of your biographical informations as it relates to training, cycling, show experience ect. Much how i have some info on me on the first page of my thread in my signiture below.

----------


## Archangel.

> Yea you have no idea what you're doing, kid. 
> 
> *What you said above is a ridiculous generalization. You know almost nothing about me or who I am. Completely unfair to state.* 
> 
> Why would you think you can do this? I just don't get it.
> 
> *I'm just trying to help from my own personal experience, and if I don't know, I WON'T ADVISE*


I don't mean to offend anybody here.

----------


## Archangel.

> So i want to inject deca by itself about a gram a week. Is this good as long as i eat mcdonalds (wendys if im feeling good) and do some curls at the squat rack? I wanna get big and im only about 100 pounds now. thanks for any advice you can offer


Funny Noles... :Aajack:

----------


## Times Roman

Here's my two cents. When you use the word "official" it makes it sound like it is being validated and sanctified by this forum. Secondly, an official is an expert in the subject matter. Thirdly, it's pretty tough to be an "expert" when you lack credentials. Not saying it can't be done, but without said credentials, there will always be a perception that you lack the requisite knowledge to be an expert. If you lack credentials, you can still be an expert and avoid the above mentioned perception problem by validation from others that ARE considered experts and have credentials.

Mate, do you have any of the above?

----------


## Big

While I did explain how to start your own Q+A or blog, I did not delve into your qualifications to do so. I figured if your qualifications were sub par it would surface sooner or later, and like G4R if you are already advising I would rather it be on the open board rather than via pm.

----------


## Archangel.

> Although I believe your intentions to be good, we need to be careful on the advice we give people here. *(I totally agree, this is why I won't advise if I'm not 100% sure from experience)* We have threads that start out good until someone comes in and gives advice 'they' believe is good, but goes against what the site itself considers good.
> 
> If people on here are confident in your advice, and wish to ask you about something, more power to you and them, BUT, please keep it to the open board so all can see what is being discussed. *(This is why I made a thread for all to view)*
> When 'advice' starts getting thrown around through PM's, thats when things can really go wrong.


You seem to understand my intentions and have some respect for what I'm trying to do (help), and I appreciate that. Everyone else seems to be hating on this though, so if you and the other vets prefer, I can close this thread. I'm not trying to cause an issue.

----------


## Big

> You seem to understand my intentions and have some respect for what I'm trying to do (help), and I appreciate that. Everyone else seems to be hating on this though, so if you and the other vets prefer, I can close this thread. I'm not trying to cause an issue.


for the record, I do feel your intentions are good here.

----------


## Archangel.

> Is this thread a joke? This can't be serious.
> 
> It kinda feels like some dude just walked into a bar, called for everyones attention and announced "I am the man! Gentlement please exit, ladies form a line."


Did ANYBODY read my first post!!?? You know, the part where it says I DON'T CLAIM TO KNOW EVERYTHING 
My god, a lot of you seem to be letting your negative emotions for this thread get in the way of your intelligence. If you read the first post you would KNOW that I'm not claiming to be "the man"

----------


## MuscleScience

> While I did explain how to start your own Q+A or blog,* I did not delve into your qualifications to do so. I figured if your qualifications were sub par it would surface sooner or later,* and like G4R if you are already advising I would rather it be on the open board rather than via pm.


Ha, you guys have yet to figure out that I am full of shit.... :Wink/Grin:

----------


## Big

> Ha, you guys have yet to figure out that I am full of shit....


we didn't have to figure it out, swifto already told us you were full of shit  :Smilie:

----------


## Archangel.

> Here's my two cents. When you use the word "official" it makes it sound like it is being validated and sanctified by this forum. *( I apologize, I didn't mean that, I just meant this was MY official thread)*  Secondly, an official is an expert in the subject matter. Thirdly, it's pretty tough to be an "expert" when you lack credentials. Not saying it can't be done, but without said credentials, there will always be a perception that you lack the requisite knowledge to be an expert. If you lack credentials, you can still be an expert and avoid the above mentioned perception problem by validation from others that ARE considered experts and have credentials.
> 
> Mate, do you have any of the above?


I'm not a professional, no. I've just had a lot of personal experience and success at transforming my own body, and would like to share the things that I implemented to achieve that transformation with others who would like help. I don't mean to imply that I am a professional.

----------


## G4R

I dont see any reason to close the thread down (but that is not up to me). I think as long as it is all kept on the open board, and the advice is given, like you said, only as to what you know, as long as people want to ask you questions, more power to you.

----------


## Archangel.

> While I did explain how to start your own Q+A or blog, I did not delve into your qualifications to do so. I figured if your qualifications were sub par it would surface sooner or later, and like G4R if you are already advising I would rather it be on the open board rather than via pm.


I'm just trying to share my personal experience to help other, and am doing it here on the open board. I wasn't trying to use you as a scapegoat Big, just stating that you are a vet, and you didn't object.

----------


## Archangel.

> It may help everyones mind if you post up some of your biographical informations as it relates to training, cycling, show experience ect. Much how i have some info on me on the first page of my thread in my signiture below.


Okay, I will try to do that, thanks for the advice.

----------


## Archangel.

> for the record, I do feel your intentions are good here.


Your correct with that statement, purely trying to help.

----------


## Archangel.

> I dont see any reason to close the thread down (but that is not up to me). I think as long as it is all kept on the open board, and the advice is given, like you said, only as to what you know, as long as people want to ask you questions, more power to you.


Thanks G4R, that's my M.O.

----------


## Xtralarg

I believe the OP's intentions were positive, if people want to ask him questions then that's fine as we are all here to help eachother, if and only if his advice is inaccurate then I'm sure people will step in an correct him. In the meantime back back off him a little and let the thread be what it was intended to be.....

----------


## Noles12

Sorry for my post earlier it was meant as a joke.

I also feel your intentions are good, but to many you came off in a way i dont think you inteneded to. The few guys you see with OFFICIAL advice threads have spent time here proving themselves and they have many credentials to prove they know what they are doing.

You have only been here a short while and no one has been able to gauge whether or not you will give good advice. We just dont want new guys thinking that you will give them everything they need to know when we arent sure you have any knowledge on the subject.

Any advice is appreciated here though. Helping others with personal experience is always best. If someone feels that you have given wrong advice then they will let you know. You may learn things that you didnt already know

----------


## Dr Pepper

Hey Archangel, 

I think most people reacted negatively at the start because there are so many parrots handing out there two cents about things they don't know anything about. However I doubt very much u are one of these people and YOUR INTENSIONS ARE CLEARLY GOOD! So I say good on you for having a go and good luck with the thread. If Iv got any questions il throw them your way...

----------


## MuscleScience

I have a question.

Do you think that most people do to many compounds at to high a level. To me it seems wasteful or even harmful to run two or three compounds at once. Especially if you consider that these dosages may add up to 1-2000mg of androgens. Which would be many many times higher normal levels even on the high end?

----------


## Bertuzzi

> See above in bold
> 
> Okay, you clearly didn't read my first post, and I have learned since the posts you referred to about me not knowing where to get needles, or gear etc. However, I do NOT claim to know it all, for all those who may accuse me of this again, I'm just trying to help from what I've learned from this site and personal experience. If this thread offends everyone that much, then I have no problems closing it.


Like I stated in my first post.... "I Think it's great that you want to help new users out" I understand that your intentions are clearly positive and never tried to take that away from you. 

I read through your previous posts and started to become concerned that you may be giving advice on subject you may not know, or maybe you think you know at no fault of your own. I also understand that you cleary wrote in your first post that you "Do not know everything" You must understand something.... When new users come on the board and the see the title of your thread, they will ask a question, get an answer and believe/preach it like its gold. I have not been here very long but have spent a lot of time on here. I have seen this time and time again and the vets have seen it waaay more than me. I myself have received some terrible advice on this board when I was new to it, but I do not believe everything I hear... I keep asking until I get multiple answers do some searching and draw my own conclusions.

Maybe it was a simple mistake and you meant that you know a lot about training and diet but not much about AAS and if that is the case it was simply posted in the wrong forum. 

I wish you no ill will or misfortune.... and only the best. I also hope that you do hold a wealth of knowledge that you can contribute to the board as I have many many years of learning ahead of me and hopefully if I do have a question you'll be able to answer it with experience as many others have done for me over time.

No disrespect was ever intended, I hope this is clear.

----------


## Archangel.

> I believe the OP's intentions were positive, if people want to ask him questions then that's fine as we are all here to help eachother, if and only if his advice is inaccurate then I'm sure people will step in an correct him. In the meantime back back off him a little and let the thread be what it was intended to be.....


Thank you for the positive comment. I would expect nothing less than for people more experienced than myself to step in and correct me if they feel I have given ill advice.

----------


## Archangel.

> Sorry for my post earlier it was meant as a joke.
> 
> I also feel your intentions are good, but to many you came off in a way i dont think you inteneded to. The few guys you see with OFFICIAL advice threads have spent time here proving themselves and they have many credentials to prove they know what they are doing.
> 
> You have only been here a short while and no one has been able to gauge whether or not you will give good advice. We just dont want new guys thinking that you will give them everything they need to know when we arent sure you have any knowledge on the subject.
> 
> Any advice is appreciated here though. Helping others with personal experience is always best. If someone feels that you have given wrong advice then they will let you know. You may learn things that you didnt already know


Ya, lol, I totally got you were just messing with me. I'm sorry to all about the misinterpretation of that "official" word in the title. I just meant it was MY official thread, not that I was an "official" on all of this. It made me feel kinda proud to be honest. I completely understand you not wanting me to give ill advice to new members, as I realize there is a good chance they will follow the advice, be it good or bad. Helping others with personal advice is exactly what I intend, and I'm sure I will learn just as much as I help.

----------


## Archangel.

> Hey Archangel, 
> 
> I think most people reacted negatively at the start because there are so many parrots handing out there two cents about things they don't know anything about. However I doubt very much u are one of these people and YOUR INTENSIONS ARE CLEARLY GOOD! So I say good on you for having a go and good luck with the thread. If Iv got any questions il throw them your way...


Thanks Dr Pepper! My intentions are good, and for sure, ask me whatever you like and I will try my best to answer you as accurately and honestly as I can, and if I can't, I will tell you I don't know.

----------


## Archangel.

> I have a question.
> 
> Do you think that most people do to many compounds at to high a level. To me it seems wasteful or even harmful to run two or three compounds at once. Especially if you consider that these dosages may add up to 1-2000mg of androgens. Which would be many many times higher normal levels even on the high end?


Well, I would assume someone of your stature on this forum either already knows the answer to this or at least have your own opinion, but here goes. Only from what I have read and studied, I feel that one should only run as much is needed to achieve results (assuming diet, rest and training are in order first). I too feel that it is wasteful and or harmful to run the amount of gear you are referring to above, especially if one has never ran 1 or more of the compounds. Again, this is from what I have read/studied. For instance, I am currently running a test only cycle, and I am getting such stellar results (in my opinion), that it won't necessarily be essential or beneficial for me to add in another compound next time I cycle. If you get great results running 500mg test/week, then run 500mg test/week. There's no definite or legitimate reason to just add in more gear and other compounds if what you're already running is giving you the results you want. I think some people just run test/deca cycles their first time around because they somehow have come to the conclusion that it's just what you do. When really they would have probably just as well off with just the test.

I hope that helps

----------


## Archangel.

> Like I stated in my first post.... "I Think it's great that you want to help new users out" I understand that your intentions are clearly positive and never tried to take that away from you. 
> *Thanks bud*
> 
> I read through your previous posts and started to become concerned that you may be giving advice on subject you may not know, or maybe you think you know at no fault of your own. I also understand that you cleary wrote in your first post that you "Do not know everything" You must understand something.... When new users come on the board and the see the title of your thread, they will ask a question, get an answer and believe/preach it like its gold. *(I'm beginning to understand this fact more and more)* I have not been here very long but have spent a lot of time on here. I have seen this time and time again and the vets have seen it waaay more than me. I myself have received some terrible advice on this board when I was new to it, but I do not believe everything I hear... I keep asking until I get multiple answers do some searching and draw my own conclusions.
> *I think it's always best to get more than one opinion too*
> Maybe it was a simple mistake and you meant that you know a lot about training and diet but not much about AAS and if that is the case it was simply posted in the wrong forum. 
> *That's pretty much what I meant, so I think you're right that I am in the wrong forum*
> 
> I wish you no ill will or misfortune.... and only the best. I also hope that you do hold a wealth of knowledge that you can contribute to the board as I have many many years of learning ahead of me and hopefully if I do have a question you'll be able to answer it with experience as many others have done for me over time.
> ...


*None taken, I respect what you're standing up for*

----------


## HawaiianPride.

Agree. A lot of people get this idea that once your 2 cycles in, you must use 2 compounds. 3rd cycle in, 3 compounds and so on and so fourth. 

My first 3 cycles were test only. 4th I added in one more compound, and it was an oral, which most people do on their very first cycle. I never got around to injecting 2 compounds until my 5th cycle. It just wasn't necessary.

----------


## MuscleScience

> Well, I would assume someone of your stature on this forum either already knows the answer to this or at least have your own opinion, but here goes. Only from what I have read and studied, I feel that one should only run as much is needed to achieve results (assuming diet, rest and training are in order first). I too feel that it is wasteful and or harmful to run the amount of gear you are referring to above, especially if one has never ran 1 or more of the compounds. Again, this is from what I have read/studied. For instance, I am currently running a test only cycle, and I am getting such stellar results (in my opinion), that it won't necessarily be essential or beneficial for me to add in another compound next time I cycle. If you get great results running 500mg test/week, then run 500mg test/week. There's no definite or legitimate reason to just add in more gear and other compounds if what you're already running is giving you the results you want. I think some people just run test/deca cycles their first time around because they somehow have come to the conclusion that it's just what you do. When really they would have probably just as well off with just the test.
> 
> I hope that helps


I dont know much on the AAS side of things. So my status as a roid guru is nill...LOL

Thanks for the reply

----------


## Archangel.

I just want to point something out to everyone here. I am by no means a "steroid guru". My main focus where I feel I can help people is diet and training, as I have made a transformation with my own body over the past 6 months that I am very proud of, and would like to help others do the same. I have been helping people here and there on this forum for a little while, and been helping people out in the world for several years. I have been training seriously for the past 12 years. Maybe I don't "need" my own thread for this, I just had several people on here that I helped on a daily basis and they suggested I should have a thread. I thought it would be a good idea and make it easier for them and anyone else to ask me questions. If this whole thread idea of mine is more than necessary, then I can close it. The people I talk back and forth with can always pm me, it's no biggie. What do you senior guys/vets think?

I'm not "giving up" here, just want your honest opinions

----------


## Archangel.

> Agree. A lot of people get this idea that once your 2 cycles in, you must use 2 compounds. 3rd cycle in, 3 compounds and so on and so fourth. 
> *I don't know how this idea got to be gospel, but it gets out of hand*
> 
> My first 3 cycles were test only. 4th I added in one more compound, and it was an oral, which most people do on their very first cycle. I never got around to injecting 2 compounds until my 5th cycle. It just wasn't necessary.


*It sounds like you went about cycling on the intelligent side*

----------


## Archangel.

> I dont know much on the AAS side of things. So my status as a roid guru is nill...LOL
> 
> 
> Thanks for the reply


You're welcome  :Wink:

----------


## MuscleScience

I have no problem with the thread.

----------


## HawaiianPride.

Only when bonus time comes around I'll go ahead and treat myself with a nice stack. Besides that, it's usually test only.

----------


## G4R

> I just want to point something out to everyone here. I am by no means a "steroid guru". My main focus where I feel I can help people is diet and training, as I have made a transformation with my own body over the past 6 months that I am very proud of, and would like to help others do the same. I have been helping people here and there on this forum for a little while, and been helping people out in the world for several years. I have been training seriously for the past 12 years. Maybe I don't "need" my own thread for this, I just had several people on here that I helped on a daily basis and they suggested I should have a thread. I thought it would be a good idea and make it easier for them and anyone else to ask me questions. *If this whole thread idea of mine is more than necessary, then I can close it. The people I talk back and forth with can always pm me, it's no biggie. What do you senior guys/vets think?*
> 
> I'm not "giving up" here, just want your honest opinions


If you want a thread for guys you help to come and ask you questions, go for it. If they are comfortable with your opinions, then answer away. But like I said, try to keep it all to the open board. We have problems many times when info is traded back and forth via PM.

----------


## Archangel.

> If you want a thread for guys you help to come and ask you questions, go for it. If they are comfortable with your opinions, then answer away. But like I said, try to keep it all to the open board. We have problems many times when info is traded back and forth via PM.


Gotcha

----------


## The Titan99

> If you want a thread for guys you help to come and ask you questions, go for it. If they are comfortable with your opinions, then answer away. But like I said, try to keep it all to the open board. We have problems many times when info is traded back and forth via PM.


This is my 2 cents. I may be a novice when it comes to AAS but be assured, a novice in one discipline can also be a Guru in another. I am definitely one of these people. The proof of my ability is the quality of people that I turn out and my peers have no doubt about my performance or expertise. On the long road to where I currently sit, and looking at those in the same field, it seems the mid-level/lower-level guys are always the ones to tear into a guy for trying to offer advise or use their experience to help someone new. I think this stretches across all occupations/endeavors and is one of the less noble aspects of human an/or animal behavior. I suppose after the prerequisite kicking and belittling, Archangel will be allowed to try to help people and will be judged based on the info/advise he gives. If you read his previous posts, specifically his advise to me, it was about diet, which has always been my blind spot, (I'm too good of a cook!!) and my training split. All of it, when taken into consideration and compared with many other opinions, seems solid and was invaluable to getting me on the right track. Any idiot who takes advice from the internet without cross-checking it is probably already standing in the taxi queue in Liberia waiting to get picked up and taken to their newly acquired millions. So far, I can't feature this guy spouting off a bunch of bullshit for the sake of his ego, which he has clearly stated at the beginning of his thread he would not do. That said, I guess after all the big dog/little dog stuff is out of the way, only time will tell...

----------


## cherrydrpepper

Jesus **** this thread got out of hand fast. I read it yesterday when it had 2 posts lol

Archangel I have two Q's
#1 is that you in your avatar?

#2 What is a typical ab day for you in terms of exercises and sets? You look big to have the abs you have assuming answer to question number one is yes. Thanks for your help.

----------


## stevey_6t9

Before this gets rolling, may i ask your cycle experience??

----------


## chrisx

Arch has ran only 1 cycle before, consisting of test only. He indeed has transformed his body pretty nicely due to his urge for wanting to learn and studying everything needed to get the results he wanted. ie diet, aas, workout routines, and pct. I myself think he has done a wonderful job and has actually STUDIED the above subjects as you can see from his previous posts of asking a million questions to well-knowledged vets.

----------


## Archangel.

> Jesus **** this thread got out of hand fast. I read it yesterday when it had 2 posts lol
> 
> Archangel I have two Q's
> #1 is that you in your avatar?
> *Yes, that is me.*
> 
> #2 What is a typical ab day for you in terms of exercises and sets? You look big to have the abs you have assuming answer to question number one is yes. Thanks for your help.


*Well, please don't hate on me for this, but it is the truth. I CURRENTLY don't train abs at all, HOWEVER, I did train my abs very intensely for many years prior to now. (I used to be chunky years ago, and was one of those poor lost souls that was under the belief that the more I trained my abs, the faster the fat would melt off my gut) I have long since learned that is NOT the case. Having said that, I always believed that an effective ab routine does NOT have to be complicated or very long in duration. I developed the abs I have now by simply performing 3 sets of crunches with my feet elevated on a chair (or sometimes I would hold them up there myself without the chair for an extra challenge) at 20-25 reps. I would then do the same sets/reps scheme for reverse crunches, and then finally oblique crunches (done from your side). I know this doesn't sound like much, but from my experience the MOST important aspect of training abs is not so much the exercise you choose, as it is the manner in which you execute each and every repetition. Each rep should be done in a slow and controlled fashion, with a pause at the top, then a slow and controlled negative. During the pause at the top, really try to SQUEEZE and contract your abs. Performing a set in this manner pumps and tightens my abs more than if I did 100 sloppy reps. You've also got to be consistent with your ab training. Give it a try.*

Above in bold

----------


## Archangel.

> Before this gets rolling, may i ask your cycle experience??


Absolutely. I am currently running my FIRST cycle, test e only. HOWEVER, having said that, I never really intended to advise too much on AAS usage, as I am still green myself, and I admit that. I know more than the average noob because of what I have read and studied, and I possess an affinity for retaining information on subjects that intrigue me, but I am by know means a steroid guru. I intend more to help on diet and training.

So, perhaps this thread is in the wrong section, and if it is, I apologize. Perhaps someone could move it if need be???

----------


## Archangel.

> Arch has ran only 1 cycle before, consisting of test only. He indeed has transformed his body pretty nicely due to his urge for wanting to learn and studying everything needed to get the results he wanted. ie diet, aas, workout routines, and pct. I myself think he has done a wonderful job and has actually STUDIED the above subjects as you can see from his previous posts of asking a million questions to well-knowledged vets.


Thanks for the good words chrisx

----------


## stevey_6t9

"Adding an ester delays the amount of time that it takes for the steroid to leave the body, although peak concentrations are realized (with both long as well as short esters) within a day or two at most." 

Discuss if you believe or not peak testosterone concentrations are equally achieved within the same amount of time regardless of the ester present on a given testosterone molecule.

Support your answer with appropriate references if used.

----------


## Archangel.

> "Adding an ester delays the amount of time that it takes for the steroid to leave the body, although peak concentrations are realized (with both long as well as short esters) within a day or two at most." 
> 
> Discuss if you believe or not peak testosterone concentrations are equally achieved within the same amount of time regardless of the ester present on a given testosterone molecule.
> 
> Support your answer with appropriate references if used.


Bud, I don't know if you missed my above post or not, (the answer to your Q about my AAS experience), but I stated that I am still green on some of the AAS knowledge. So, to hold true to what I said in my very first post about not answering if I don't know, I'm gonna have to pass this one up, sorry. I kinda get the gist that you are more or less "testing" me with this question, but if you are not, and it is in fact a legit question you have, I suggest you run it by Ronnie Rowland, or one of the other vets.

----------


## G4R

> Absolutely. I am currently running my FIRST cycle, test e only. HOWEVER, having said that, I never really intended to advise too much on AAS usage, as I am still green myself, and I admit that. I know more than the average noob because of what I have read and studied, and I possess an affinity for retaining information on subjects that intrigue me, but I am by know means a steroid guru. *I intend more to help on diet and training.*
> 
> So, perhaps this thread is in the wrong section, and if it is, I apologize. Perhaps someone could move it if need be???


So you want to advise more on workout training as opposed to AAS questions with your thread? If so, we can probably get it moved for you.

----------


## The Titan99

Hey Angel, thanks for the answer on the carb cycling. Got my next carb up day tomorrow, so perfect timing on that one.

One thing I was thinking about, on Sat. I do no training of any kind (swimming a little with the tourists, but DEFINITELY nothing that could be confused with cardio), so would you adjust your caloric intake for that day (TDEE down?)
Or what? Let me know if these questions are getting tedious, I'm even annoying myself a little... :Hmmmm:

----------


## sigman roid

Archangle we can all clearly see your intentions are good and your just trying to help out.I think personally it may have been better not starting a thread now and just answering questions in Q+A and when members got to know who you were and what you are about then start a thread then members/vets/mods would be comfortable with the advice you gave out.

----------


## PC650

> Archangle we can all clearly see your intentions are good and your just trying to help out.I think personally it may have been better not starting a thread now and just answering questions in Q+A and when members got to know who you were and what you are about then start a thread then members/vets/mods would be comfortable with the advice you gave out.


great advice!!!

----------


## D7M

What's your opinion on HIT vs. volume training?

----------


## Archangel.

> Hey Angel, thanks for the answer on the carb cycling. Got my next carb up day tomorrow, so perfect timing on that one.
> 
> One thing I was thinking about, on Sat. I do no training of any kind (swimming a little with the tourists, but DEFINITELY nothing that could be confused with cardio), so would you adjust your caloric intake for that day (TDEE down?)
> *You know what, that is actually something I do myself. I tend to reduce overall cals on a no activity day via carbs. However, I don't reduce them drastically, maybe 50 grams or so in my case, but I do tend to reduce them. I wouldn't personally advise this if one were trying to gain muscle mass, but I feel it can be incorporated effectively while cutting. Another thing to point out, as you know the carb-cycling that I utilize is Ron's STS version, as you know, and one thing he suggests is try to line up your carb-up days with a workout day, and not an off day. Something like back day or leg day is optimal. Just thought I'd throw that in there.*
> 
> Or what? Let me know if these questions are getting tedious, I'm even annoying myself a little...


 *No problem*

Above in bold

----------


## Archangel.

> Archangle we can all clearly see your intentions are good and your just trying to help out.I think personally it may have been better not starting a thread now and just answering questions in Q+A and when members got to know who you were and what you are about then start a thread then members/vets/mods would be comfortable with the advice you gave out.


Well, that's what I started to wonder too. I started feeling like a thread of my own like this might be a little presumptuous, or at least look that way. I would feel a little bad closing it now after I've garnered some support of some of the vets, and I would feel like I were disappointing those that do like to ask me questions.

----------


## Archangel.

> What's your opinion on HIT vs. volume training?


From personal experience, I have found way more success with variations of HIT training as opposed to volume training. I however don't subscribe to the extreme Mike Mentzer variation, although it may have it's benefits and work well for some. I do feel from a general standpoint that the intensity put forth is key, and not the overall volume. For instance, I was beginning to plateau on my chest training, and only after REDUCING total work sets performed once a week from 12 down to 9, have I continued making progress. Do I think this trend would continue indefinitely, as if I reduced total work sets from 9 down to 6, then 3 etc? No, I don't. I feel there is a happy medium to be reached between the HIT vs volume debate, and that medium is a very individualistic thing.

----------


## Kibble

For someone who has never cycled before, you look like you know a thing or two about nutrition and exercise. Especially since you claimed to be out of shape a few years back.

I can see myself asking you for advice on nutrition and exercise. And you did admit that you cannot offer solid advice on cycling.... which I respect. 

You look greeat btw

----------


## Archangel.

> For someone who has never cycled before, you look like you know a thing or two about nutrition and exercise. Especially since you claimed to be out of shape a few years back.
> *It's a life-long learning experience, I still ask tons of questions myself*
> 
> I can see myself asking you for advice on nutrition and exercise. And you did admit that you cannot offer solid advice on cycling.... which I respect.
> *Yes, I only feel comfortable offering a little insight regarding test, as I am currently running that myself, and maybe a thing or two about some other AAS, basically from what I have learned on here.* 
> 
> You look greeat btw


*Thanks for the compliment, you don't look too shabby yourself*

----------


## marcus300

You look completely different in these photos you posted on the 4/18/10, what have you done over the last 3 months?

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=427514

----------


## Xtralarg

Same guy, same ink....same same?

----------


## marcus300

> Same guy, same ink....same same?


Yes, I am asking what as he done over the last 3 months because he looks different :Hmmmm:

----------


## Xtralarg

> Yes, I am asking what as he done over the last 3 months because he looks different


I agree he certainly does! A superb transformation!

----------


## sigman roid

> Well, that's what I started to wonder too. I started feeling like a thread of my own like this might be a little presumptuous, or at least look that way. I would feel a little bad closing it now after I've garnered some support of some of the vets, and I would feel like I were disappointing those that do like to ask me questions.


No i didnt mean close the thread now its not doing any harm,What i ment was before you started the thread if you had done that then im sure people would have excepted you as someone who had good knowledge of what they were talking about rather than questioning your motives.

----------


## Bertuzzi

> You look completely different in these photos you posted on the 4/18/10, what have you done over the last 3 months?
> 
> http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=427514


That is an amazing transformation, I must admit! I hope to achieve similar results as I am almost done my prime. I too am curious what you did to achieve that in 3 months.

----------


## Archangel.

> You look completely different in these photos you posted on the 4/18/10, what have you done over the last 3 months?
> 
> http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=427514


Lol, you're right I do. It's the biggest compliment when someone says this to me. All I've done is SERIOUSLY dial in my diet and training, and of course, I began my first cycle of test, which I'm running now. It's great you point this out, because I would like to give a TON of credit here to Ronnie Rowland and his STS training system/cycling. That is what I have been utilizing, and have seen nothing short of STELLAR results.

----------


## Archangel.

> Same guy, same ink....same same?


Yes, I'm the same guy, no bullshit

----------


## Archangel.

> I agree he certainly does! A superb transformation!


Thank you VERY much. I've been wanting to post the pics together as like a 12 week before and after. I think it would be a great testament to Ronnie Rowlands STS training, and also what serious commitment, dedication and perseverance can do for someone.

----------


## Archangel.

> No i didnt mean close the thread now its not doing any harm,What i ment was before you started the thread if you had done that then im sure people would have excepted you as someone who had good knowledge of what they were talking about rather than questioning your motives.


I agree, it was a little rushed, sorry guys.

----------


## HawaiianPride.

Great transformation in such a short time frame indeed. 

BTW, you can multi-quote responses instead of making new posts for each time you answer someone. A much quicker way that will save you some time lol..

----------


## Archangel.

> That is an amazing transformation, I must admit! I hope to achieve similar results as I am almost done my prime. I too am curious what you did to achieve that in 3 months.


As stated, I have to give a TON of credit to Ronnie Rowland and his STS style of training/cycling. Of course one must still possess the desire and dedication to adhere to the proper diet and training regime, but Ron helped me a ton.

----------


## Archangel.

> Great transformation in such a short time frame indeed. 
> 
> BTW, you can multi-quote responses instead of making new posts for each time you answer someone. A much quicker way that will save you some time lol..


Oh, lol I didn't know that, Thanks!

----------


## HawaiianPride.

Yeah just find the person you want to reply to and click the quote button on the bottom right hand corner of their post. Then apply the same method to each person you want reply back too. Once finished click post reply at the bottom of the page and you are set.

----------


## Archangel.

> Yeah just find the person you want to reply to and click the quote button on the bottom right hand corner of their post. Then apply the same method to each person you want reply back too. Once finished click post reply at the bottom of the page and you are set.


That should save some time, thanks

----------


## marcus300

> Lol, you're right I do. It's the biggest compliment when someone says this to me. All I've done is SERIOUSLY dial in my diet and training, and of course, I began my first cycle of test, which I'm running now. It's great you point this out, because I would like to give a TON of credit here to Ronnie Rowland and his STS training system/cycling. That is what I have been utilizing, and have seen nothing short of STELLAR results.


To be honest they look like 3 yrs apart rather than 3 months, can you post the same pose's with your face open,let me see the actual difference, thanks

----------


## chrisx

> To be honest they look like 3 yrs apart rather than 3 months, can you post the same pose's with your face open,let me see the actual difference, thanks


Lol damn Arch you should feel even more special they don't think it's you!

----------


## marcus300

> Lol damn Arch you should feel even more special they don't think it's you!


I dont think you understand what i written, I will try and put it a little easier for you!

The photos look like they are 3 yrs apart not 3 months (that was a compliment), could you post pics of the exact same pose's with your face on so we can see the transformation

----------


## The Titan99

O.K. I will reduce carbs by 50 on no activity day, (I just went and did 30 minutes cardio anyway,lol). So, the way my Split works, I'll be carbing up on chest/shoulder day and then again on leg day. Makes sense, thanks again...

BTW, the transformation is amazing.

----------


## D7M

> I dont think you understand what i written, I will try and put it a little easier for you!
> 
> The photos look like they are 3 yrs apart not 3 months (that was a compliment), could you post pics of the exact same pose's with your face on so we can see the transformation


completely agree. 

I've seen--and done--some amazing transformations, but I just don't think it's physically possible to do the proposed transformation in 3 months time. 

Hell, alot the VETs/HOF here have seen my transformation pics on RR's board, and they were done in 7months time. 

I'm not calling you out yet, Archangel, I'd like to see some more pics as well.

----------


## Archangel.

> To be honest they look like 3 yrs apart rather than 3 months, can you post the same pose's with your face open,let me see the actual difference, thanks


Okay, first I have to make a correction. I did a little combing back through the calendar, and the time span between the pics is more like 15 weeks to be totally honest. Sorry for the slight misleadment there, but now everyone has the true facts. As for the pics you are requesting, I don't have a before and after front shot of the EXACT same pose, but what I can post for you is a before with my hands down by my side, then the after that you now see in my avy. I will also post a before and after back shot of pretty much the exact same pose. However marcus (and everyone) please give me a couple days to do this, as I am leaving to visit my baby girl in about 5 minutes, and will be back on tuesday, so I don't have the time to do it now. However, when I come back I will show something else that's very inspiring as well; I will post my 5 month before and after pics! I swear you guys won't even recognize me! Thanks for your patience everyone.

----------


## Archangel.

> Lol damn Arch you should feel even more special they don't think it's you!


Thanks chrisx!

----------


## Archangel.

> O.K. I will reduce carbs by 50 on no activity day, (I just went and did 30 minutes cardio anyway,lol). So, the way my Split works, I'll be carbing up on chest/shoulder day and then again on leg day. Makes sense, thanks again...
> 
> BTW, the transformation is amazing.


Good stuff. Remember, it's a very individualistic thing, so you may have to tweak it here and there, but I feel 50g is a good starting place. Thanks for the compliment.

----------


## Archangel.

> completely agree. 
> 
> I've seen--and done--some amazing transformations, but I just don't think it's physically possible to do the proposed transformation in 3 months time.
> *As I stated above to marcus, it's more like 15 weeks, so sorry for the inaccurate timeline I originally stated, but it is me in both pics, I assure you*. 
> 
> Hell, alot the VETs/HOF here have seen my transformation pics on RR's board, and they were done in 7months time.
> 
> 
> I'm not calling you out yet, Archangel, I'd like to see some more pics as well.


*Just check my reply to marcus, I will be posting all that good stuff for you guys in a couple days. Till then, everyone is encouraged and welcome to keep the questions coming!*

----------


## cherrydrpepper

Archangel I am having trouble with the rear traps area and rear delts. What exercises do you like to attack these with? I see some guys do something that looks like a bentover barbell row only they are almost standing (only slightly hunched over) and I can never tell if they just have terrible form or are intentionally hitting the rear traps area or what.

----------


## chrisx

> I dont think you understand what i written, I will try and put it a little easier for you!
> 
> The photos look like they are 3 yrs apart not 3 months (that was a compliment), could you post pics of the exact same pose's with your face on so we can see the transformation


If you don't doubt it's him why ask for the same pose WITH his face? If you do it's understandable no need to get defensive about it

----------


## Big

> If you don't doubt it's him why ask for the same pose WITH his face? If you do it's understandable no need to get defensive about it


probably because in the pics from April his face looks like a young kid well under 20 years old, and as marcus has stated twice the transformation would appear to have taken longer than a few months, so marcus wants to see his face now. some guys have a baby face, when he's 40 he'll be glad he does, I just don't understand why you are making it an issue to question marcus' intentions when he has already explained twice what he means.

----------


## LeroyB

His tats dont match upon careful inspection.
I am calling BS.
And I am going to go ahead and say its pretty silly yo posts and official questions and answer thread on a forum that is an official question and answer forum as a whole - UNLESS you are a vet or have enough experience to reckon your responses would carry more weight than the average visitors.
I have as much - if not more exp than the OP and I would not consider this.
All in all I think this whole thread is silly and I am glad to have gotta to raise my post count in it.

----------


## Archangel.

> Archangel I am having trouble with the rear traps area and rear delts. What exercises do you like to attack these with? I see some guys do something that looks like a bentover barbell row only they are almost standing (only slightly hunched over) and I can never tell if they just have terrible form or are intentionally hitting the rear traps area or what.


I like to attack rear delts primarily with reverse pec-deck, as I find I can get a real squeeze and keep constant tension on the muscle by not letting the stack go all the way down on the negative portion. I find it's beneficial to get that "squeeze" on the positive, and hold it for a second or so. I also like doing rear delts with a cable while standing. This is performed by adjusting the height of the pulley on a push-down station, so that the pulley is about shoulder height to you. I hold the station with the non-working arm for stability, grab the cable, keeping it at almost full arms length, then perform the positive almost as if you were bitch slapping someone (sorry for the comment). On both these I also find it beneficial to grip only with my thumbs, so I can turn my hand sideways, as if doing a karate chop. I feel this helps add tention to the target area (rear delt). 
I feel the row you're referring to is intentionally done by some as a means to work traps, yes. Having said that, I feel you can accomplish the same thing with t-bar rows executed in the same manner. This is also easier on the lower back, assuming your t-bar station has a pad to rest your chest on as some do. I simply do and prefer smith machine shrugs. I perform six sets at the end of my back workout, however, I also attribute a lot of my trap development to rack pulls/dead lifts. Hope this helps

----------


## Archangel.

> His tats dont match upon careful inspection.
> I am calling BS.
> *No offense bud, but I think you either need your eyes checked or your computer monitor cleaned, 'cause that's the exact same tat.* 
> 
> And I am going to go ahead and say its pretty silly yo posts and official questions and answer thread on a forum that is an official question and answer forum as a whole - UNLESS you are a vet or have enough experience to reckon your responses would carry more weight than the average visitors.
> *That's just your opinion, but there are those that approve and appreciate the fact that I'm trying to help*
> 
> I have as much - if not more exp than the OP and I would not consider this.
> *What are you basing this statement on?!? You don't know the second thing about me or my life. Are you purely basing your above statement on the fact that you have more posts than me on this forum? That would be utterly ridiculous. C'mon bud, are you really gonna try to cut me down based on these ridiculous reasons? Don't hate on me because I enjoy helping people, and had the courage to open my own thread after being encouraged to do so by several members, it's not my fault you either lack the caring or the balls to open a thread of your own. Pull up, man, I'm here trying to help people.*
> ...


*I think I speak for for most when I say in the future, please keep my thread to either questions regarding diet/training, or just positive comments in general. If you are really feeling that negative and/or insecure about yourself, pm me if you feel the need to express it that bad, thanks*

----------


## Archangel.

OKAY! This is for everyone waiting on my pics!

I just got back from visiting my daughter, and I scored the before pics of myself off my gf's computer! They will be attached in this order: 
First pics; me in Feb, front/side/back shots.
Second pics; me in March, front/side/back shots
Third pics; me in April, front/side/back shots
Fourth pics; me now, front/back shots (I don't have a side shot, sorry)

K, I can only upload 5, will do the rest next post

----------


## Archangel.

Some more...

----------


## Archangel.

And the final afters

I hope you guys like them!

I raise my right hand to god and SWEAR these are ALL me.

----------


## PC650

> His tats dont match upon careful inspection.
> I am calling BS.
> And I am going to go ahead and say its pretty silly yo posts and official questions and answer thread on a forum that is an official question and answer forum as a whole - UNLESS you are a vet or have enough experience to reckon your responses would carry more weight than the average visitors.
> I have as much - if not more exp than the OP and I would not consider this.
> All in all I think this whole thread is silly and I am glad to have gotta to raise my post count in it.


^^^ridiculous comment

----------


## D7M

What were your starting and finishing stats?

----------


## Bertuzzi

Wow.... those Pics you posted are amazing. I would say good fuken work if it took you a year but you're saying 15 weeks?? That's amazing.

I am going through a similar transformation right now and I am only 15 weeks into it and I think its gonna take me minimum 7 to 8 months total to make the change.

Not that its relevant, but how old are you? You look 22.... 24 max.

----------


## Archangel.

> What were your starting and finishing stats?


Ya sorry, I meant to post those, but I was too excited to show everyone the pics I forgot. 

Starting stats (in Feburary) 
Height: 5'7''
Weight: 218-220 (on any given day)
Chest: 48"
Waist: 42" (OUCH)
Arms: 18"
Thighs: 26"
Forearms: 13"

Stats Now
Height: 5'7
Weight: 185-188 (on any given day)
Chest: 45"
Waist: 32"
Arms: 17 1/2"
Thighs: 25"
Forearms: 13 1/2"

That's all the measurements I took.

----------


## Archangel.

> Wow.... those Pics you posted are amazing. I would say good fuken work if it took you a year but you're saying 15 weeks?? That's amazing.
> *No man, the first 3 pics are from Feburary, the second 3 are from March, and the final 3 are from April. It's been about 15 weeks since the final 3 to the afters.* 
> 
> I am going through a similar transformation right now and I am only 15 weeks into it and I think its gonna take me minimum 7 to 8 months total to make the change.
> 
> Not that its relevant, but how old are you? You look 22.... 24 max.


I'm 25, 26 in October.

----------


## LeroyB

*Eating my words..*
Smacking myself in the face for you.
*Good work.*
Can I have another slice of humble pie please.

----------


## Archangel.

[QUOTE=LeroyB;5284642]Eating my words..
*No hard feelings brotha* 

Smacking myself in the face for you.
Good work.
*Thank you*

Can I have another slice of humble pie please.[/QUOTE
*Yes you may...*

----------


## marcus300

I personally dont think those pics are 15 weeks apart, but well done on the transformation

----------


## Bertuzzi

> I personally dont think those pics are 15 weeks apart, but well done on the transformation


No offence, but I have to agree with Marcus on that... but like I've said before, good job no matter how long it took you.

----------


## Archangel.

OK, YOU GUYS NEED TO UNDERTSAND WHAT I'M SAYING! lol
I've been having several of you say this, so let me restate what I said before. In the little blurb above the pics I clearly stated how they were posted. The FIRST 3 pics are from FEBURARY, the SECOND 3 pics are from MARCH, and the last 3 pics are FROM APRIL (not shouting here, just wanna make sure you don't miss this again) The final 2 AFTER pics are from NOW (a couple weeks ago actually)

I TOTALLY GET WHY NO ONE WOULD BELIEVE 15 WEEKS FROM THE FIRST 3 OF ME FROM FEBURARY TO THE FINAL 2 AFTER PICS! I ABSOLUTELY GET THAT, BUT I'M NOT CLAIMING THAT. IT'S 15 WEEKS FROM THE 3 APRIL PICS TO THE 2 AFTER PICS.

I hope this clears it all up

----------


## Bertuzzi

It's clear.... but the extra 3 weeks aren't gonna matter your transformation looks like 6 to 8 month minimum.... some guys can't do that in a year but you're saying you did it in 15 weeks.... Either way regardless how long it took you, good job.

----------


## Archangel.

> It's clear.... but the extra 3 weeks aren't gonna matter *It's not an extra 3 weeks from the 3 April pics, it's 15 weeks from the april pics!* your transformation looks like 6 to 8 month minimum.... some guys can't do that in a year but you're saying you did it in 15 weeks.... 
> *I'm saying 15 weeks from the APRIL pics to the afters, yes*
> Either way regardless how long it took you, good job.


Thanks for the compliments anyways, it's just TOTALLY FRUSTRATING when I post ALL of the pics I have throughout the whole 5 month period, AND I reveal my face as you guys wanted, but people still don't believe me GRRRRR

----------


## marcus300

> OK, YOU GUYS NEED TO UNDERTSAND WHAT I'M SAYING! lol
> I've been having several of you say this, so let me restate what I said before. In the little blurb above the pics I clearly stated how they were posted. The FIRST 3 pics are from FEBURARY, the SECOND 3 pics are from MARCH, and the last 3 pics are FROM APRIL (not shouting here, just wanna make sure you don't miss this again) The final 2 AFTER pics are from NOW (a couple weeks ago actually)
> 
> I TOTALLY GET WHY NO ONE WOULD BELIEVE 15 WEEKS FROM THE FIRST 3 OF ME FROM FEBURARY TO THE FINAL 2 AFTER PICS! I ABSOLUTELY GET THAT, BUT I'M NOT CLAIMING THAT. IT'S 15 WEEKS FROM THE 3 APRIL PICS TO THE 2 AFTER PICS.
> 
> I hope this clears it all up


You posted a thread on the 4/18/10 asking what bf you was because you just took your bf - http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=427514 your first pictures, 

Then you started this thread on 7/22/10 showing your new avatar, the time difference is 14 weeks, which is completely different what yoru claiming.

Its plain to see that it isnt weeks we are talking about here, you should really state the truth because like ive said you have made great gains and built a good solid base but dont try and pull the wool over peoples eyes.

----------


## Archangel.

> You posted a thread on the 4/18/10 asking what bf you was because you just took your bf - http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=427514 your first pictures, 
> *THESE ARE THE EXACT SAME PICS THAT I'M TELLING YOU GUYS ARE THE APRIL PICS!!!  The above date I posted that thread, 04/18/10 is April 18th, 2010, what is so hard to understand here??? Those pics are from a thread I made in April, I claimed those SAME pics to be my APRIL PICS in my new thread. I'm totally astonished why you don't get this guys.*
> 
> Then you started this thread on 7/22/10 showing your new avatar, the time difference is 14 weeks, which is completely different what yoru claiming.
> *NO!!! I'M CLAIMING 15 WEEKS FROM THOSE PICS I POSTED ON 04/18/10 AND MY CURRENT AFTER PICS!!! THOSE PICS IN THE 04/18/10 THREAD ARE THE EXACT SAME PICS AS THE ONES I POSTED AS MY APRIL PICS IN MY CURRENT THREAD! 04/18/10 = APRIL! Okay, so it's 14 weeks, not exactly what I would rationally refer to as "completely different"*
> 
> Its plain to see that it isnt weeks we are talking about here, *IT IS 15 WEEKS FROM THE 04/18/10 PICS TO MY CURRENT AFTER/AVY PICS!!!* I you should really state the truth because like ive said you have made great gains and built a good solid base but dont try and pull the wool over peoples eyes.


*Thanks for the compliment, but GOD DAMN! WHY DOES NOBODY UNDERSTAND WHAT I'M SAYING! It's VERY simple.*

*You said it yourself, I posted those pics 04/18/10, do you NOT REALIZE those are also the exact same pics I'm claiming as my April pics!?! 04/18/10 = April....

Sorry guys, but SHEESH*

----------


## marcus300

> *Thanks for the compliment, but GOD DAMN! WHY DOES NOBODY UNDERSTAND WHAT I'M SAYING! It's VERY simple.*
> 
> *You said it yourself, I posted those pics 04/18/10, do you NOT REALIZE those are also the exact same pics I'm claiming as my April pics!?! 04/18/10 = April....
> 
> Sorry guys, but SHEESH*


Your not listening are you, let me try and explain in more simple terms.

Those pics are not weeks apart but more like a year or more, is that better for you to understand?

I dont want to go back and forth on something what cant be proven. 

All I can do is give you my opinion on the pics you have posted and from my experience in working with many guys over the years and I personally feel those pics are not weeks apart like what you claim, but again that's just my opinion. 

I dont really care what your stating but I do find it unfair when your trying to mislead our members but that's up to them what they believe, again its just my opinion.

Best of luck

----------


## Bertuzzi

Arch, you don't understand.... We understand your timeline. All we are trying to say is regardless of 15 weeks or not.... we are saying it is not possible to get those results in 20 weeks or even 25 weeks let alone 15 weeks. I believe those pictures are more like a year or 2 apart and you are claiming it as 15 weeks.... just My opinion.

----------


## Archangel.

> Your not listening are you, *Yes I am listening, I'm listening to you trying to quote things I've said as a means to dicredit what I've accomplished, THEN turn around and change up your tune and claim that you're just saying it's your opinion, when CLEARLY you were trying to discredit me. I don't understand how you thought you were going to accomplish this by stating facts about the timeline that lined up EXACTLY with what I ALREADY STATED. Looks like you're just grasping at straws when you say things like that*. let me try and explain in more simple terms.
> 
> Those pics are not weeks apart but more like a year or more, is that better for you to understand?
> *Yes it is, but if you were just meaning to simply state your opinion, then why did you say this 
> 
> "You posted a thread on the 4/18/10 asking what bf you was because you just took your bf - http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=427514 your first pictures, 
> Then you started this thread on 7/22/10 showing your new avatar, the time difference is 14 weeks, which is completely different what yoru claiming."
> 
> As an angle to invalidate my transformation timeline??
> ...


*Thank you, marcus, I'm sorry to argue with you. One last time I will state, I SWEAR TO GOD ALL THE FACTS ABOUT MY TRANSFORMATION ARE TRUE, however, I guess we have to agree to disagree.
I'm sorry you don't believe me*

----------


## Archangel.

> Arch, you don't understand.... We understand your timeline. All we are trying to say is regardless of 15 weeks or not.... we are saying it is not possible to get those results in 20 weeks or even 25 weeks let alone 15 weeks. I believe those pictures are more like a year or 2 apart and you are claiming it as 15 weeks.... just My opinion.


Oh man, I feel SO defeated right now. I was just so excited to share this with everyone, and I've mostly received negative comments relating to the untruthfulness of my transformation. What sucks even more, is that most of these comments have come from the people that I and everyone else respect the most on this board.
Your right, it is a crazy transformation. Hell, I didn't even realize how different I looked until I looked at all these pics side by side, as I see myself everyday. Well, thanks for all your kind words anyways, I don't know what else I could do to prove it. I'm actually posting 2 back shots of myself that I took TODAY after my workout. This is the 16 week mark if anyone cares or believes me

----------


## Archangel.

Here are 2 CURRENT back shots I took TODAY after my workout. This is the 16 week mark.

----------


## Big

timeline aside, great transformation. keep doing what you're doing, you'll be a beast.

----------


## Archangel.

> timeline aside, great transformation. keep doing what you're doing, you'll be a beast.


"timeline aside" lol... I'm not even gonna comment anymore. 
Thanks for the kind words Big

----------


## HawaiianPride.

I don't really give a hoot about the time line deal. You've done a great job so far, keep up the positive work.

Do you plan on competing? You have a solid foundation to do so...

----------


## Archangel.

> I don't really give a hoot about the time line deal. You've done a great job so far, keep up the positive work.
> 
> Do you plan on competing? You have a solid foundation to do so...


I have thought about it yes, but I just thought that onstage I won't look so "great" as I would standing beside my buddies out in the real world. I just figure that everyone I would be competing against would look easily as good as me, I don't really know what would make me stand out from the rest, you know?

When you say I have a solid foundation to compete, what exactly do you mean? Are you implying that I could if I worked on some things, or do you mean I'd be good to go now if I cut down?

----------


## HawaiianPride.

I've been to many local shows here in Texas. You have the size. If you nailed your conditioning, you would wipe out your competitors. 

Visit a local show from time to time, you'd be surprised to see some of the competitors and how they would match up to you. 

When I said foundation, I was referring to your symmetry/size. You have both from what I can tell. I haven't seen the wheels, so I can't say you have the complete package. But I'm willing to bet you'd do well if you dedicated yourself to a solid pre-contest diet.

----------


## Archangel.

> I've been to many local shows here in Texas. You have the size. If you nailed your conditioning, you would wipe out your competitors. 
> 
> Visit a local show from time to time, you'd be surprised to see some of the competitors and how they would match up to you. 
> 
> When I said foundation, I was referring to your symmetry/size. You have both from what I can tell. I haven't seen the wheels, so I can't say you have the complete package. But I'm willing to bet you'd do well if you dedicated yourself to a solid pre-contest diet.


You know what bud, I might just formulate an intelligent cutting diet and dial myself in for the possibility of a competition. Coincidental you mention the wheels, because after I got a friend of mine to take those back pics for me today, I tried to take a couple pics of my legs, but I was so shaky the pics were blurry. I should have asked my buddy to snap some of the legs too, but he'd already left. Next time I'm there I will capture my wheels, and post them here so you and anyone else can critique. I assure you my legs aren't small, but I feel they need more definition, same with calves, but you tell me.

----------


## HawaiianPride.

Sounds good. I've never competed, although people tell me I should. I just don't have the desire to yet. Maybe once I hit 240lbs or so, I'll go for it. But for now I'm having fun busting my ass in the gym.

----------


## chrisx

Damn Arch good freaking job! To all those who don't beleive you...the first thing I thought was, "Man, what lab is your gear made from?" Maybe others don't realize how important diet is (cuz I know you had yours dialed in to the t based on all the diet questions you asked Ronnie), and the system by which you made your gains. After I knew you had the training and diet down, the next big question that came to mind was What lab your gear is from. Maybe people need to think outside the box, because clearly they've tried to disprove you with no avail.

Good job Arch, look forward to learning more from you in the future

----------


## chrisx

Hey and don't give the secret out about what I mentioned above. I said it to get people to think outside the box so to speak on HOW you could have made such a transformation rather than spend so much time trying to disprove you. So don't let the cat out of the hat!

----------


## The Titan99

Hey Man, the diet is rockin!! Dropped a ton this first week and muscle strength and size still climbing...
One Question though. I attribute a lot of this to 30 minutes of pretty intense cardio 5 days a week before 8:00 am. About 145 heart rate throughout. I've heard people refer to this as fasted cardio. I've been drinking a protein shake (12 egg whites, 1 powder, 1 cup of pineapple juice, 1/2 a cup of milk.) immediately following the cardio. Is this a good idea? I have read you should wait to eat after fasted cardio but I don't know how long. Should I drop (or modify) the am shake and how long would you wait to eat your first meal?

By the way, I've gone from 259 to 250.5 in 12 days...

----------


## Archangel.

> Damn Arch good freaking job! To all those who don't beleive you...the first thing I thought was, "Man, what lab is your gear made from?" Maybe others don't realize how important diet is (cuz I know you had yours dialed in to the t based on all the diet questions you asked Ronnie), and the system by which you made your gains. After I knew you had the training and diet down, the next big question that came to mind was What lab your gear is from. Maybe people need to think outside the box, because clearly they've tried to disprove you with no avail.
> 
> Good job Arch, look forward to learning more from you in the future


Thanks chrisx, feel free to ask me questions whenever.

----------


## Archangel.

> Hey Man, the diet is rockin!! Dropped a ton this first week and muscle strength and size still climbing...
> *That's awesome!*
> One Question though. I attribute a lot of this to 30 minutes of pretty intense cardio 5 days a week before 8:00 am. About 145 heart rate throughout. I've heard people refer to this as fasted cardio. I've been drinking a protein shake (12 egg whites, 1 powder, 1 cup of pineapple juice, 1/2 a cup of milk.) immediately following the cardio. Is this a good idea? I have read you should wait to eat after fasted cardio but I don't know how long. Should I drop (or modify) the am shake and how long would you wait to eat your first meal?
> *To be honest with you, I really don't think you need the pineapple juice and milk in that shake (although I know it probably tastes awesome). I would consume the egg whites with the protein powder, and for carbs I would use Oats, and I would consume it within an hour after the cardio. You could treat this meal as your first meal of the day. That's pretty much my first meal too, only I have a 500ml carton of egg whites and 1 cup of oats.*
> 
> By the way, I've gone from 259 to 250.5 in 12 days...


*I think there's nothing to complain about that! Especially while still gaining strength.*

----------


## Bulkn

Hey mate your looking awesome!
Can you give me a brief rundown on your workout? Like the ammount of sets and reps per excercise, weight (your using slingshot so I assume you start off heavy first set and work down to a light one on your last set) do you go to failure on every set of just the last one? Also technique.. Eg lat pulldown, pull weight down fast, hold for a second, then slowly release? Lastly how often do u switch up excerises?
Questions sound noobish lol but I'm just interested to know what you do.

----------


## The Titan99

> *I think there's nothing to complain about that! Especially while still gaining strength.*


I will adjust accordingly. Thanks again Dude!

----------


## Archangel.

> Hey mate your looking awesome!
> *Thank you*
> Can you give me a brief rundown on your workout? Like the ammount of sets and reps per excercise, weight (your using slingshot so I assume you start off heavy first set and work down to a light one on your last set) do you go to failure on every set of just the last one? Also technique.. Eg lat pulldown, pull weight down fast, hold for a second, then slowly release? Lastly how often do u switch up excerises?
> Questions sound noobish lol but I'm just interested to know what you do.


By slingshot training, I'm referring to Ronnie Rowland (of this forum) way of training, so I don't know if you've had a chance to read his sticky on STS training, but that's pretty much what I do in a nutshell. However, if you haven't, I will break it down for you. I do a total of 9 intense worksets per muscle group, except back where I do 12. All sets are taken to "good failure" which means stopping when you can no longer perform another clean rep. Yes, my first work set is at my heaviest weight for a given exercise, and I perform 4-6 reps. Next set I reduce the weight to allow me to get 8-10 reps, and finally I reduce the weight to allow me 12-15 reps. That completes the first exercise for a given bodypart. I then repeat the process for 2 more exercises for the same bodypart equaling out to a total number of 9 work sets (minus warm-ups). As for technique, I try to be as clean as possible, and referring to the lat pull-down specifically, I perform the positive prtion of the movement fairly fast, but also smooth (no jerking at the beginning), I try to squeeze and contract my lats as the bar rests across my upper chest, then negative for about 2-3 controlled seconds. As for switching up exercises, I do it as LITTLE as possible. The only time I will switch up exercises is if I have completely stagnated on something. I feel that this is something people tend to do way to much, because if someone is always just switching up to switch up, it's going to be very hard to make any progress on any lifts.
Don't forget, you're gonna have to have your diet dialed in as well if you expect to make much progress.

----------


## Calcium

Nice information, will be trying some of this stuff out

----------


## chrisx

Arch what was your diet like during all aspects of the Sligshot phase? How many cals over your BME, etc?

----------


## Archangel.

> Arch what was your diet like during all aspects of the Sligshot phase? How many cals over your BME, etc?


Actually, because I had so much fat to shed, I actually ate BELOW my BME. In the early weeks of my STS training I was only consuming around 1800 cals in the form of 250p/100c/45f. This was actually below maintenance by about 400-500 cals for me. However, as I got leaner, I did notice that I had to begin to increasingly eat more cals to continue to make strength gains. I began eating around 2200-2400 cals around the 10-12 week mark, and I am still doing this now. It's something like 275-300p/200c/45f. I feel the only reason I was able to make progress at below maintenance was because of my high-ish bf%, and I wouldn't recommend it for someone lower.

----------


## Noles12

> Damn Arch good freaking job! To all those who don't beleive you...the first thing I thought was, "*Man, what lab is your gear made from?*" Maybe others don't realize how important diet is (cuz I know you had yours dialed in to the t based on all the diet questions you asked Ronnie), and the system by which you made your gains. After I knew you had the training and diet down, the next big question that came to mind was What lab your gear is from. Maybe people need to think outside the box, because clearly they've tried to disprove you with no avail.
> 
> Good job Arch, look forward to learning more from you in the future


Haha why would anyone ask that?

If your gear is real and dosed correctly it will be the same as some other labs gear that is real and dosed correctly. 

Real Test E at 500 mg from lab A=Real Test E at 500 mg from lab B

----------


## Bertuzzi

> Haha why would anyone ask that?
> 
> If your gear is real and dosed correctly it will be the same as some other labs gear that is real and dosed correctly. 
> 
> Real Test E at 500 mg from lab A=Real Test E at 500 mg from lab B


 :LOL:  I was wondering the same thing, just didn't have the energy to say anything.... its like he is implying everyone on the board has been running fake gear for all these years or something. But Archangel seems to have found the only legit supplier  :LOL:

----------


## Matt

> Okay, first I have to make a correction. *I did a little combing back through the calendar, and the time span between the pics is more like 15 weeks to be totally honest.* Sorry for the slight misleadment there, but now everyone has the true facts. As for the pics you are requesting, I don't have a before and after front shot of the EXACT same pose, but what I can post for you is a before with my hands down by my side, then the after that you now see in my avy. I will also post a before and after back shot of pretty much the exact same pose. However marcus (and everyone) please give me a couple days to do this, as I am leaving to visit my baby girl in about 5 minutes, and will be back on tuesday, so I don't have the time to do it now. However, when I come back I will show something else that's very inspiring as well; I will post my 5 month before and after pics! I swear you guys won't even recognize me! Thanks for your patience everyone.


Bullshit and because you've made this statement you lose all credibility...

----------


## stevey_6t9

agreed. ban him!

----------


## Bertuzzi

> agreed. ban him!


I have no choice but to agree, due to stevey's title alone. I hate being wrong.... so I just jump on board the wagon  :Big Grin:

----------


## chrisx

> I was wondering the same thing, just didn't have the energy to say anything.... its like he is implying everyone on the board has been running fake gear for all these years or something. But Archangel seems to have found the only legit supplier


A lot of gear out their is underdosed, and as vets I'm sure you all know that. If not, your under a big rock.

----------


## chrisx

> Actually, because I had so much fat to shed, I actually ate BELOW my BME. In the early weeks of my STS training I was only consuming around 1800 cals in the form of 250p/100c/45f. This was actually below maintenance by about 400-500 cals for me. However, as I got leaner, I did notice that I had to begin to increasingly eat more cals to continue to make strength gains. I began eating around 2200-2400 cals around the 10-12 week mark, and I am still doing this now. It's something like 275-300p/200c/45f. I feel the only reason I was able to make progress at below maintenance was because of my high-ish bf%, and I wouldn't recommend it for someone lower.


When you changed your diet to 275-300p/200c/45f, how many cals above your BME was this? And can you give a sample of your daily diet? I know I'm asking a lot but I am going to try and implement what you did as much as I can to the t

----------


## Bertuzzi

> A lot of gear out their is underdosed, and as vets I'm sure you all know that. If not, your under a big rock.


Listen superstar.... most of us have entertained this thread and remained positive and have not taken it to an aggressive level.... but you need to chill out and stop coming out of the Peanut Gallery with these tiny smart ass remarks. You're tone is overly aggressive for no reason.... I understand you are in Love with Archangel but he's a big boy and can handle this himself.... Now run along.

----------


## Archangel.

> Bullshit and because you've made this statement you lose all credibility...


 :Aajack:

----------


## Archangel.

> agreed. ban him!


 :Nutkick:

----------


## Archangel.

> I have no choice but to agree, due to stevey's title alone. I hate being wrong.... so I just jump on board the wagon


Well, some people are just always gonna be followers...  :Smilie:

----------


## Bertuzzi

> Well, some people are just always gonna be followers...


What are you implying?? That you have no sense of humor?

----------


## Archangel.

> When you changed your diet to 275-300p/200c/45f, how many cals above your BME was this? And can you give a sample of your daily diet? I know I'm asking a lot but I am going to try and implement what you did as much as I can to the t


My current diet is as follows:

Meal 1: 500ml egg whites, 1 cup Oatmeal, teaspoon natty PB
Meal 2: 500ml egg whites, 1 banana
Workout
Meal 3: 50g whey, 1 banana OR 1 apple
Meal 4: 3 oz whole wheat pasta, 1/2 cup salsa, 1 can tuna
Meal 5: 8 oz lean ground beef (strained and rinsed), 1/2 cup salsa
Meal 6: 4-6 whole eggs

Hope this helps

----------


## chrisx

> Listen superstar.... most of us have entertained this thread and remained positive and have not taken it to an aggressive level.... but you need to chill out and stop coming out of the Peanut Gallery with these tiny smart ass remarks. You're tone is overly aggressive for no reason.... I understand you are in Love with Archangel but he's a big boy and can handle this himself.... Now run along.


Because I'm sure ya'll knew what I meant reffering to his gear. To many people on here make way to many stupid remarks. Were all hear to help each other. Plus why would ya'll keep visiting a thread made by someone ya'll consider a liar and lying about his transformation timeline? I've done my research of Arch too not believing his timeline either, but couldn't find any holes in his story, everything seems to add up. If I thought he was a liar, I wouldn't even be wasting my time with his thread. Now go on and keep putting down new members for results you can't achieve.

----------


## The Titan99

Hey Dude. So the diet is going great. One thing though. Last night was the first time in a long time I could barely get the same weight/reps as last week. That and my energy was seriously waning near the end of the workout. (Chest/Shoulders). Is this normal when losing weight. I was on a carb up day if that's significant? Got to do back/traps tonight so I guess this will indicate something... What do you think?

----------


## bigboomer

Repost

----------


## bigboomer

I posted on wrong thread

----------


## Noles12

> *Because I'm sure ya'll knew what I meant reffering to his gear*. To many people on here make way to many stupid remarks. Were all hear to help each other. Plus why would ya'll keep visiting a thread made by someone ya'll consider a liar and lying about his transformation timeline? I've done my research of Arch too not believing his timeline either, but couldn't find any holes in his story, everything seems to add up. If I thought he was a liar, I wouldn't even be wasting my time with his thread. Now go on and keep putting down new members for results you can't achieve.


I had no clue. It seemed as if you were implying that he found a lab that somehow makes the same compounds, at the same doses, better than all the rest

----------


## Archangel.

> What are you implying?? That you have no sense of humor?


No, no, it's okay Bert lol, I'm just playing into your little game of humor. If you can dish it out, you better be able to take it. I think the real question is, do you have no sense of humor?  :Wink:

----------


## Archangel.

> Hey Dude. So the diet is going great. One thing though. Last night was the first time in a long time I could barely get the same weight/reps as last week. That and my energy was seriously waning near the end of the workout. (Chest/Shoulders). Is this normal when losing weight. I was on a carb up day if that's significant? Got to do back/traps tonight so I guess this will indicate something... What do you think?


It is normal while cutting, yes. I experienced days like that as well, frustrating I know. You wait all week to push more weight, and if it doesn't happen, it sucks. Try some stimulants like a caffeine/ephedrine supplement. That's what I use, and it really helped/helps. Let me know how tonights workout goes.

----------


## The Titan99

> It is normal while cutting, yes. I experienced days like that as well, frustrating I know. You wait all week to push more weight, and if it doesn't happen, it sucks. Try some stimulants like a caffeine/ephedrine supplement. That's what I use, and it really helped/helps. Let me know how tonights workout goes.


 Not to worry man!! Just killed Back/Traps!! Jumped up all over the place. Probably just a bad day, definitely not a trend...

----------


## oldschoolfitness

for such hard work and a job well done you sure have caught a lot of hell over it . i know you started this to help people so thanks for offering your advise. just wondering if ya followed the slingshot program to the T or if you tweaked it a little. it just seems like a lot of volume to me but after seeing your results i may give it a go when i cycle this fall. (currentley doing the dc program)

----------


## Archangel.

Hey guys, I'm just out of town right now, but I should be back by monday to answer any and all questions. I apologize for the wait.

----------


## stevey_6t9

We were just joking with you bro.

but in all sense bertuzzi was correct agreeing, my title is all powerful lol.

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

OMG!!!!!!!are you shittin me???? brothers in iron......this guy is a newbie who is trying to steal ronnie rowlands ideas.......just take a look at who has asked some of the most retarded questions in rowlands' slingshot training thread......http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=402776  :Frown:

----------


## Bertuzzi

> OMG!!!!!!!are you shittin me???? brothers in iron......this guy is a newbie who is trying to steal ronnie rowlands ideas.......just take a look at who has asked some of the most retarded questions in rowlands' slingshot training thread......http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=402776


We know.... we all saw.... but its ok, he went from asking n00b question to full out complete pro in 3 months.... its amazing.

----------


## D7M

> We know.... we all saw.... but its ok, he went from asking n00b question to full out complete pro in 3 months.... its amazing.


 :LOL:

----------


## Damienm05

> My current diet is as follows:
> 
> Meal 1: 500ml egg whites, 1 cup Oatmeal, teaspoon natty PB
> Meal 2: 500ml egg whites, 1 banana
> Workout
> Meal 3: 50g whey, 1 banana OR 1 apple
> Meal 4: 3 oz whole wheat pasta, 1/2 cup salsa, 1 can tuna
> Meal 5: 8 oz lean ground beef (strained and rinsed), 1/2 cup salsa
> Meal 6: 4-6 whole eggs
> ...


Head over to the diet section - yours blows.

----------


## Archangel.

> Not to worry man!! Just killed Back/Traps!! Jumped up all over the place. Probably just a bad day, definitely not a trend...


That's great to hear!

----------


## Archangel.

> for such hard work and a job well done you sure have caught a lot of hell over it . i know you started this to help people so thanks for offering your advise. just wondering if ya followed the slingshot program to the T or if you tweaked it a little. it just seems like a lot of volume to me but after seeing your results i may give it a go when i cycle this fall. (currentley doing the dc program)


It's really nice to know some people appreciate. I followed it almost to the T, save that I used my own split, and near the end I had to decrease the total sets for some body parts. How's DC going for you?

----------


## Archangel.

> We were just joking with you bro.
> *It's all good stevey, I know it's all in fun.*
> 
> but in all sense bertuzzi was correct agreeing, my title is all powerful lol.


*I will never question you again*

----------


## Archangel.

> OMG!!!!!!!are you shittin me???? brothers in iron......this guy is a newbie who is trying to steal ronnie rowlands ideas.......just take a look at who has asked some of the most retarded questions in rowlands' slingshot training thread......http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=402776


Are you shittin' me? What a little suck hole, "brothers in iron" sob sob sob. C'mon buddy, pull up and stop kissing ass to try and gather favor, it's SO pathetically obvious. I'm here to help people, and I would like my thread left to either Q&A or positive comments. Go cry to mommy and she'll get you a bottle. 
All this from someone who doesn't even have the balls to post a pic of himself in his avy, so pathetic...

----------


## Archangel.

> Head over to the diet section - yours blows.


I'm gonna go ahead and assume you're joking...?
If not, you must be actually mentally retarded, did you not see the before and after results I got from this diet that "blows"???

----------


## The Titan99

Hey man, good to see you back. I'm down to 15.98% BF in about 25 days. I was struggling with strength progression the last 2 week so I asked Ron. He said maybe I'm cutting too fast and to increase carbs by 30-50g a day. In the last month I'm down from 260 to 244 lb. Thanks again for your suggestions. I struggled a little with chest/shoulders last night, but tonight I got Back/Traps which I hammered last week. I think (know) I'm not getting enough meals in on Sunday. If back goes well tonight, I'll know its Sundays diet. Sleeping late, usually away from my house, no breakfast etc.

----------


## big_dom85

Archangel, I have to say grats on your tranformation, and in such a short time is amazing.. 
thank also for being so helpful to people who actually like to take advice from all sides. we do appreciate that. 

To all the guys that are flaming ANYONE that is only trying to help, just stop being a ****ing drama queen. i mean i understand that this is a unisex bodybuilding forum, but c'mon, leave that catty pussaaay shit to the lady's please. (no offence ladies:P)

----------


## MFnatic

Hey, 
I posted on one of your other threads where you shared your results and I was truly impressed I must admit. You had some amazing results and I'm extremely excited to follow the steps you took. I spent the time and read over the STS workout and it's definitely something I'm going to do. Did you do the workouts Ronnie suggested? I'm also a bit confused on the STS Nutrition, didn't find much on the diet plan. Could you give me an example of what you would eat on a day-to-day basis?

----------


## Damienm05

> I'm gonna go ahead and assume you're joking...?
> If not, you must be actually mentally retarded, did you not see the before and after results I got from this diet that "blows"???


I'm not joking nor am I mentally retarded. Plenty of people undergo drastic body transformations quickly when they start training hard with the help of good genes; I am one of them. 

You would have gotten better results with a good diet. I stand by it, your diet is not very good at all - I'd be happy to help you with it mighty one.

----------


## MFnatic

> I'm not joking nor am I mentally retarded. Plenty of people undergo drastic body transformations quickly when they start training hard with the help of good genes; I am one of them. 
> 
> You would have gotten better results with a good diet. I stand by it, your diet is not very good at all - I'd be happy to help you with it mighty one.


What would you consider a "better" diet? I'm planning on doing the same workout cycle he did and more options is always a better way to go.

----------


## SEAviator

hey bro its nice youre helping others out..

im overwhelmed by the amount of training there is.... 

All I want is get bigger, so hypertrophy.. what do you suggest? I like to stick with whats simple, but its just ridiculous the amount of different techniques there is, and then the whole explanation to one training technique is like reading a book.... Its not as if I have enough time to be reading every single technique out there and everything related...

so any suggestions to building my split?

----------


## Archangel.

> Hey man, good to see you back. I'm down to 15.98% BF in about 25 days. *That's serious progress* I was struggling with strength progression the last 2 week so I asked Ron. He said maybe I'm cutting too fast and to increase carbs by 30-50g a day. *I saw that post, and I completely agree with what he said about not expecting to make great strength gains while cutting* In the last month I'm down from 260 to 244 lb. Thanks again for your suggestions.* I'm really happy I could help* I struggled a little with chest/shoulders last night, but tonight I got Back/Traps which I hammered last week. I think (know) I'm not getting enough meals in on Sunday. If back goes well tonight, I'll know its Sundays diet. Sleeping late, usually away from my house, no breakfast etc.


 *Those are all negative factors, don't feel too bad though as we all do it sometimes*

----------


## Archangel.

> Archangel, I have to say grats on your tranformation, and in such a short time is amazing.. 
> thank also for being so helpful to people who actually like to take advice from all sides. we do appreciate that. 
> 
> To all the guys that are flaming ANYONE that is only trying to help, just stop being a ****ing drama queen. i mean i understand that this is a unisex bodybuilding forum, but c'mon, leave that catty pussaaay shit to the lady's please. (no offence ladies:P)


AMEN TO THAT! I had no idea so many guys were gonna act like they were on their period when they posted comments on my thread. Sometimes it comes down to the fact that some people hate to see someone else being successful

----------


## Damienm05

> What would you consider a "better" diet? I'm planning on doing the same workout cycle he did and more options is always a better way to go.


Head over to the diet section my friend. Here's my current diet - it's a good ratio of pro/carb/fat for anyone trying to lean out while continuing to build strength. Ultimately, the calories will be the biggest factor of course and that, like many other factors, will be largely based on the individual.

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=438655

----------


## Archangel.

> Hey, 
> I posted on one of your other threads where you shared your results and I was truly impressed I must admit. You had some amazing results and I'm extremely excited to follow the steps you took. I spent the time and read over the STS workout and it's definitely something I'm going to do. Did you do the workouts Ronnie suggested? I'm also a bit confused on the STS Nutrition, didn't find much on the diet plan. Could you give me an example of what you would eat on a day-to-day basis?


Ron summed it up like this: take in 50g protein 6 times a day, eat just enough carbs that YOU need to grow (very individual thing here), and the rest of your calories are made up with fats. If you look a few posts back, I posted my diet. Hope this helps bud! If you like, shoot me your stats, bme, tdee, and I can help you put something together.

----------


## Archangel.

> I'm not joking nor am I mentally retarded. Plenty of people undergo drastic body transformations quickly when they start training hard with the help of good genes; *I agree with this* I am one of them. 
> 
> You would have gotten better results with a good diet. I stand by it, your diet is not very good at all - I'd be happy to help you with it mighty one.


Lol, I stand by my diet, but thanks for the offer superstar  :Wink:

----------


## MFnatic

> Ron summed it up like this: take in 50g protein 6 times a day, eat just enough carbs that YOU need to grow (very individual thing here), and the rest of your calories are made up with fats. If you look a few posts back, I posted my diet. Hope this helps bud! If you like, shoot me your stats, bme, tdee, and I can help you put something together.


Hey, once again thank you so much for your advice and interest in helping others. This is definitely going to be me months down the road;giving advice to others that are in need. 

I'm 20, 6'5, 230pounds, and around 22-23%BF. As far as supplements I'm going to be sipping on BCAAs (Hydrowhey), taking multi-vitamins, and L-carnitine as pre-workout. Please let me know if I'm going about anything wrong. 

You don't understand how much it would mean to me if you could help me setup a meal plan. I know you're very busy but anything would help! My next goal is to cut down to 14-15%BF so Id need a diet for that. I plan on doing some intense HIIT sprinting/running on the treadmill followed by some elliptical.

TDEE = 5929.308
BMI = 27.3

----------


## Archangel.

> Hey, once again thank you so much for your advice and interest in helping others. This is definitely going to be me months down the road;giving advice to others that are in need. 
> 
> I'm 20, 6'5, 230pounds, and around 22-23%BF. As far as supplements I'm going to be sipping on BCAAs (Hydrowhey), taking multi-vitamins, and L-carnitine as pre-workout. Please let me know if I'm going about anything wrong. 
> 
> You don't understand how much it would mean to me if you could help me setup a meal plan. I know you're very busy but anything would help! My next goal is to cut down to 14-15%BF so Id need a diet for that. I plan on doing some intense HIIT sprinting/running on the treadmill followed by some elliptical.
> 
> TDEE = 5929.308
> BMI = 27.3


Write down what a typical day is like for you diet wise and post it here. Very important! DO NOT smudge it up just because you know I will be critiqing it! I NEED to know exactly what you're consuming on the average day, thanks

----------


## the big 1

> I'm starting this for chrisx, Titan99 and anyone else who has come to me for advice OR would like to come to me for advice. I in no way claim to know everything, and still ask questions myself, but I am very confident that I can handle most questions regarding training and nutrition, and some of them regarding AAS. I will do my best to answer quickly and accurately, and if I don't know, I will tell you I don't know. I won't blow smoke up your ass just so I can look educated on a matter I know nothing about, so if I tell you something, you can be 100% certain that I am 100% certain. 
> 
> Fire away!


arch, what is your opinion on using 5x5 training to build an aesthetically pleasing physique... its a power building routine which aims at progressing on the big three, but in your opinion, will it build a physique worthy of a bodybuilder ? sure stronger muscles are bigger muscles (most of the time), but what about isolation for shape and cuts...

also, how long did your transformation take ? thats some good work, you look good...

----------


## HawaiianPride.

> arch, what is your opinion on using 5x5 training to build an aesthetically pleasing physique...* its a power building routine which aims at progressing on the big three, but in your opinion, will it build a physique worthy of a bodybuilder ?* sure stronger muscles are bigger muscles (most of the time), but what about isolation for shape and cuts...
> 
> also, how long did your transformation take ? thats some good work, you look good...


No to stray away from the OP answering this, but if your interested I have a template that incorporates hypertrophy/power. If your interested I'll PM you.

----------


## the big 1

> No to stray away from the OP answering this, but if your interested I have a template that incorporates hypertrophy/power. If your interested I'll PM you.


that would be brilliant thanks...

i need to get insanely strong as i want to try DC training in the not so near future...

----------


## D7M

> that would be brilliant thanks...
> 
> i need to get insanely strong as i want to try DC training in the not so near future...


Just fyi, I'd stay away from HIT (DC training) while you're doing low carb...

----------


## the big 1

> Just fyi, I'd stay away from HIT (DC training) while you're doing low carb...


yeah i wont be changing anything in my training yet whilst im still low carb...

im just doing some research on the best powerbuilding split to build mass for when i bulk after my current cut...

any ideas ? i love squating, deadlifting and all pressing movements ???
ive got some repectable lifts doing singles aswell...

i was looking in to dual factor theory training, and how fitique can mask your fitness, all this stuff is new to me so i think im gonna need some help from a heavy lifter or vet like yourself... 

i just wanna become big and strong as my genetics will allow (who dont ! lol), but i wanna do it the proven way now, not on some cookie cutter routine from flex magazine written by a 130 lb twig/journo !!!

one of my problems is that i dont want to get too fat consuming the amount of calories it takes to get big, i wanna be huge, but i know what im doing now just wont cut it...

i would rather know what diet and training will get me as big as my genetics allow, than what drug or potion could...

i need to go back to basics, rid my my mind of this b*llsh1t im looking into that the pros say is good for THEM...

----------


## big_dom85

Hey Arch, 
i know you said that you followd STS, but honestly i read through all of that and was like... **** it... so haha can you summon it up for me what YOU did? like your split, sets, and reps. 
also, when you refer to HIT, are talking about high intensity training from Mike Mentzer style?

----------


## Archangel.

> arch, what is your opinion on using 5x5 training to build an aesthetically pleasing physique... its a power building routine which aims at progressing on the big three, but in your opinion, will it build a physique worthy of a bodybuilder ? sure stronger muscles are bigger muscles (most of the time), but what about isolation for shape and cuts...
> 
> also, how long did your transformation take ? thats some good work, you look good...


I feel 5X5 training is great for building strength of course, but when it come to it's ability for developing a bodybuilders type physique, I feel that is VERY dependent upon ones individual genetics. A genetically gifted individual will be able to develop a great looking physique with 5X5, 12,10,8,6 etc. However, for most of us we usually have to incorporate more variety into our routines. I do believe that an "average" individual, (from a genetic standpoint that is) could still develop a nice physique while incorporating both the big 3 in a 5X5 manner AND some other movements as well for a more well rounded routine. A lot of people comment on my shoulders, and I do almost ALL laterals for them (isolation) which leads me to believe that isolation movements are very beneficial for development. Thank you very much for the compliment, it's been about 6 months now.

----------


## the big 1

> I feel 5X5 training is great for building strength of course, but when it come to it's ability for developing a bodybuilders type physique, I feel that is VERY dependent upon ones individual genetics. A genetically gifted individual will be able to develop a great looking physique with 5X5, 12,10,8,6 etc. However, for most of us we usually have to incorporate more variety into our routines. I do believe that an "average" individual, (from a genetic standpoint that is) could still develop a nice physique while incorporating both the big 3 in a 5X5 manner AND some other movements as well for a more well rounded routine. A lot of people comment on my shoulders, and I do almost ALL laterals for them (isolation) which leads me to believe that isolation movements are very beneficial for development. Thank you very much for the compliment, it's been about 6 months now.


great thanks...

i think i react better to compounds exercises more than isolation and stuff, that said i do a few isolation exercises here and there, but my main aim is to build function strength, so i have more strength for isolation/hypertrophy routines later on when i come to sculpt my physique...

----------


## Archangel.

> great thanks...
> 
> i think i react better to compounds exercises more than isolation and stuff, that said i do a few isolation exercises here and there, but my main aim is to build function strength, so i have more strength for isolation/hypertrophy routines later on when i come to sculpt my physique...


From the sounds of what you're saying your goals are, I would probably put more emphasis on the heavy compounds then.

----------


## FireGuy

> Arch, you don't understand.... We understand your timeline. All we are trying to say is regardless of 15 weeks or not.... we are saying it is not possible to get those results in 20 weeks or even 25 weeks let alone 15 weeks. I believe those pictures are more like a year or 2 apart and you are claiming it as 15 weeks.... just My opinion.


Not trying to steal any of the OP's thunder, and I do agree there are issues with his timeline. That said these pics are exactly 12 weeks apart. Dont ever underestimate the power of a dialed in diet and cardio.

----------


## big_dom85

MMMKK! 

Im tired of all these dude's not giving him credit on his timeline. 

Heres the deal, He started off at 218lbs, and from the pictures you can tell that he still had muscle under his fatness, especially from the picture of his back from the start. You can see his tricep thickness from behind, and his upper back thickness. Now fastforward to the most current pictures, and you can obviously see that he leaned out a lot, going from once again, 218 to 185lbs. thats 33lbs of fat. Not to mention that he has been on a decent cycle of test E. 

If he NEVER dieted for shit, and only lifted, then he had the basic knowledge on how to train. He just assimilated it into a VERY comprehensive program, and followed it to a tee.
all in all he lost more than 40lbs of fat easily, and gained around 10ish pounds of muscle on a very strict diet, and very well formed workout plan. 

what theeee fawk is so hard to believe about that?! he's not some seasoned bodybuilder who's cell receptors are burnt to shit from tons of various cycle. 

1. This is his FIRST cycle. we dont know at this point how much of what ever little muscle he gained will remain. 

2. he lost a lot of weight to bring out the muscle he already had

3. possibly takes even better pictures considering the lighting is different in the photographs.

finally, all in all its completely believable without a shadow of doubt that he made that "transformation" in a short peroid of time. 
Honesty, STOP BEING SO EFFIN JEALOUS!

----------


## HawaiianPride.

I don't believe anyone in this thread is jealous. People have a right to express their opinions, as you just did. Let it be..

----------


## big_dom85

> I don't believe anyone in this thread is jealous. People have a right to express their opinions, as you just did. Let it be..


If you do not believe anyone in this thread is jealous, then read through it again, and reference the negative minded commenter's with their own pictures. That in it self is proof in my mind. And yes, of course we have a right to post an opinion, but in all honesty, there is no need to try and discredit someone to this extent. we should all have more respect for members on this board. Regardless of who we are, in our bodybuilding/training carriers, or our positions on this board. Its just common respect that we should have.

@op. I have to take my hat off to you for tons of reasons, and one of them being that your 25, and acting a lot more grown up on this board in terms of your responses but your photos are yrs apart not weeks

----------


## HawaiianPride.

> I don't really give a hoot about the time line deal. You've done a great job so far, keep up the positive work.
> 
> Do you plan on competing? You have a solid foundation to do so...


^^^^^....Just in case you didn't see that. I already commended him of his work regardless of the time frame he claims.

Just let it be already bro. This Q+A is already cluster fukked with things other then the OP had intended. Let him do his thing. I see no reason to keep up this barrage of attackers towards the members in here and their view points.

----------


## Damienm05

Nobody is jealous. Most of the guys who post here regularly have excellent physiques and aren't longing for something reminiscent of his after pics.

I think the initial animosity (I know it's what kinda brought the dick out of me) is due to just how asinine this thread is. A) This whole forum is intended for workout questions and answers. B) Many of the guys who would be responding to said question threads such as Fireguy, HawaiianPride, and others have far more knowledge and experience than the OP. C) The OP's only credentials are implementing a solid diet/training/cardio regiment on himself. He's not a trainer as I and many others are, a seasoned bodybuilder, a nutritionist, or even a very experienced gym rat. I give the boy credit where it's due: I simply dislike the thread. Is this fair?

Anyway, from what I've seen so far - he's giving solid enough advice and I'll just let sleeping dogs be.

----------


## big_dom85

> He's not a trainer as I and many others are, a seasoned bodybuilder, a nutritionist, or even a very experienced gym rat.



Im sorry, but the majority of your threads are about you being a n00b and needing help with your diet.. So if your a personal trainer, then you should give people their money back, considering the majority of topics you start are rather common knowledge of any said "gymrat". 

Anyways, as the dude from Hawaii said let it rest, and I shall.

----------


## Bertuzzi

> Not trying to steal any of the OP's thunder, and I do agree there are issues with his timeline. That said these pics are exactly 12 weeks apart. Dont ever underestimate the power of a dialed in diet and cardio.


I agree 100% that amazing things can happen from diet. I just came off 15 weeks on a TKD before my cycle and dropped 22lbs of fat. I am not denying it.... but after 15 weeks I didn't come close to his transformation he claims done in 12 and I was amazingly strict. No one can convince me that my genetics are that bad and his are that good.

Like I stated right from the get go.... despite his time line it still is an amazing transformation and no one can take that away from him.

----------


## Damienm05

> Im sorry, but the majority of your threads are about you being a n00b and needing help with your diet.. So if your a personal trainer, then you should give people their money back, considering the majority of topics you start are rather common knowledge of any said "gymrat". 
> 
> Anyways, as the dude from Hawaii said let it rest, and I shall.


Excuse me? You may want to go take a look at the diet section bud.

----------


## oldschoolfitness

hey arch seen you was going to be gone for a while and haven't checked in oops!! but in regards to the dc results i have really enjoyed to variety and for some reason it really inspired me to start a cardio routine (exercise bike, boxing, jogging) 3x week and cleaned up my diet. nothing hard just eating more fruits, veggies, and more smart eating than anything. and i have stuck the gear back for almost 3 months now because i am pleased with the training so much. currentley 6'3 and at 225lbs i have been measured and told bf was around 8 % (i'm no expert) but i got the mid section coming along very nicley.

----------


## Archangel.

> Not trying to steal any of the OP's thunder, and I do agree there are issues with his timeline. That said these pics are exactly 12 weeks apart. Dont ever underestimate the power of a dialed in diet and cardio.


Nice transformation Fireguy!

----------


## Archangel.

> I don't believe anyone in this thread is jealous. People have a right to express their opinions, as you just did. Let it be..


DomKratos85 
Quote:
Originally Posted by HawaiianPride. View Post
I don't believe anyone in this thread is jealous. People have a right to express their opinions, as you just did. Let it be..
If you do not believe anyone in this thread is jealous, then read through it again, and reference the negative minded commenter's with their own pictures. That in it self is proof in my mind. And yes, of course we have a right to post an opinion, but in all honesty, there is no need to try and discredit someone to this extent. we should all have more respect for members on this board. Regardless of who we are, in our bodybuilding/training carriers, or our positions on this board. Its just common respect that we should have.

@op. I have to take my hat off to you for tons of reasons, and one of them being that your 25, and acting a lot more grown up on this board in terms of your responses but your photos are yrs apart not weeks 

You know hawaiian, I tend to lean toward people's negative comments about me stemming from jealousy myself, or at least some other negative emotion. As DomKratos said, if memory serves me well, I think all the people posting negative shit don't even have a pic of themselves in their avy, or anywhere else on this site that I could find. I mean c'mon, how hard is it to bash and or criticize someone like myself while hiding behind some starbucks logo or a cartoon picture??? (not pointing you out Bert, your avy just came to mind as an example there). I mean to me, that just makes the guy doing the bashing look like an asshole AND a coward at the same time. Even after some of the senior guys have admitted that I give solid advice SO FAR, why do people still feel the need to say shit like "he's not a trainer" or "he's not a competitive bodybuilder, so why listen to him"? Saying your opinion is one thing, but trying SO hard to discredit someone when my facts are RIGHT IN YOUR FACE, comes off as just what I said above, cowardly and like an asshole. None of this is directed to you though Hawaiian, as I know and appreciate all of your positive comments man. 
Having said all of that, DAMNIT ALL I would prefer my thread be left for anyone who has a question for me regarding workout/diet.

----------


## big_dom85

> Having said all of that, DAMNIT ALL I would prefer my thread be left for anyone who has a question for me regarding workout/diet.



Forsure! so if you dont mind Arch, post you workout, and split that you have been performing, and also include how much cardio, if any you did.

----------


## Ajc330

i had to log back on to tip my hat to archangel for lying about his pictrures and time scale im laughing at you

----------


## The Titan99

> Not trying to steal any of the OP's thunder, and I do agree there are issues with his timeline. That said these pics are exactly 12 weeks apart. Dont ever underestimate the power of a dialed in diet and cardio.


I have to agree. That is amazing!!!

----------


## big_dom85

looking fuucking huge Ajc330, grats on being normal.

----------


## The Titan99

Hey man, everything's going great here. Got 2 weeks left on my reload and I'm still pushing more weight and losing BF. I sent my proposed Deload/ Reload to Ronnie and just wanted to see what you think.

I was hoping you could advise me on my Reload/Deload split. I had some volume issues that I think I solved with this Reload. It's working pretty good so far anyway!

The thing is, I train in my own Gym and don't have a Smith machine or cross-over cables or a full set of dumbells (yet). I have an incline/decline bench with leg extension/leg curl attachment, reversible Preacher attachment, Olympic Bar, EZ Bar, Pull up/Dip stand and a couple of old Dumbells for Laterals and what you see on my workout sheet. I also have an elliptical cardio machine. After my Deload I will have a full set of dumbells, ready for the next Reload. I was wondering what you thought of my proposed Deload (I feel like there are volume issues here), and what you might change in the next Reload considering I'll have the dumbells by then.

Here's what I'm currently doing Reload-wise.

8 WEEK RELOAD
Mon - Chest/Shoulders -Flat Bench Press 3 x 4-6,8,10 Incline Bench 3 x 8,8,9 - Decline bench - Prep Set, 3 x 8,9,10- - Shoulders - Vert Rows 3 x 4-6,8,10 Side Laterals 3 x 8,9,10 Rear Laterals 3 x 8,9,10 AM Cardio 30 Min

Tues - Back - Wide Grip pull ups 3 x 12,10,9 - EZ Bar Pull-overs 3 x 6,8,10 - Bent Over Wide Grip Rows Prep Set, 4 x 4-6,8,9,10 - Supported one hand Rows 3 x 8,8,10 - Deadlift, Prep, 3 x 2-4,6,8 Shrugs 6 x 8,9,10,11,12,13 AM Cardio 30 Min

Wed - Abs - Weighted Decline situps 4 x 16,13,10,9 Weighted crunchs 4 x 20,16,14,12 - Leg raises 3 x Failure AM Cardio 30 Min

Thurs - Legs - Squats, Prep Set, 4 x 4-6,8,9,8 Leg Extensions 4 x 7,8,8,8 Leg Curls 4 x 8,9,9,10 Standing Calf Raises 6 x 14,12,12,10 AM Cardio 30 Min

Fri - Arms -Spider Barbell Curls 4 x 8,9,10,12 - Hammer Curls 3 x 8,9,10 - EZ Bar Preacher Curls 3 x 8,9,10 - Triceps - Decline Skull Crushers 4 x 8,9,10,12 - Over Head Tricep Extensions 3 x 6,8,10 Dips 3 x Failure No Cardio

Sat - OFF

Sun - 30 Min Cardio

This is my proposed Deload.

2 WEEK DELOAD
Mon - Chest/Triceps -Flat Bench Press 2 x 4-6,8 Incline Bench 2 x 8,12 - Decline bench 2 x 8,12 Triceps - Decline Skull Crushers 2 x 8,9 - Over Head Triceps Extensions 2 x 6,8 Dips 2 x Failure AM Cardio 30 Min
Tues - OFF
Wed - Back/Biceps - Wide Grip pull ups 2 x 12,10 - EZ Bar Pull-overs 2 x 6,8,10 - Bent Over Wide Grip Rows Prep Set, 2 x 4-6,10 - Supported one hand Rows 1 x 8-10 - Deadlift, Prep, 2 x 2-4,8 Shrugs 3 x 8,9,10 Spider Barbell Curls 2 x 8,9 - Hammer Curls 2 x 8,9 - EZ Bar Preacher Curls 2 x 8,9 AM Cardio 30 Min
Thurs - OFF
Fri -Legs/ Shoulders/Abs -Legs - Squats, Prep Set, 2 x 4-6,8 Leg Extensions 2 x 7,8 Leg Curls 2 x 8,9 Standing Calf Raises 2 x 14,12 Shoulders - Military Press 2 x 4-6,12 Side Laterals 2 x 8,12 Rear Laterals 2 x 8,12 Abs - Weighted Decline sit ups 2 x 16,12 Weighted crunches 2 x 20,16 - Leg raises 2 x Failure AM Cardio 30 Min
Sat - OFF
Sun - AM Cardio 30 Min

Thanks a lot Ronnie.

----------


## Archangel.

> Forsure! so if you dont mind Arch, post you workout, and split that you have been performing, and also include how much cardio, if any you did.


I answered this for you in the members pics section (saw it there first)

----------


## Archangel.

> i had to log back on to tip my hat to archangel for lying about his pictrures and time scale im laughing at you


I don't really understand what you're saying here...

----------


## big_dom85

> I answered this for you in the members pics section (saw it there first)


My bad dude, I didn't check that out yet. i'll go look now, Ty.

----------


## Archangel.

> Hey man, everything's going great here. Got 2 weeks left on my reload and I'm still pushing more weight and losing BF. I sent my proposed Deload/ Reload to Ronnie and just wanted to see what you think.
> 
> I was hoping you could advise me on my Reload/Deload split. I had some volume issues that I think I solved with this Reload. It's working pretty good so far anyway!
> 
> The thing is, I train in my own Gym and don't have a Smith machine or cross-over cables or a full set of dumbells (yet). I have an incline/decline bench with leg extension/leg curl attachment, reversible Preacher attachment, Olympic Bar, EZ Bar, Pull up/Dip stand and a couple of old Dumbells for Laterals and what you see on my workout sheet. I also have an elliptical cardio machine. After my Deload I will have a full set of dumbells, ready for the next Reload. I was wondering what you thought of my proposed Deload (I feel like there are volume issues here), and what you might change in the next Reload considering I'll have the dumbells by then.
> 
> Here's what I'm currently doing Reload-wise.
> 
> 8 WEEK RELOAD
> ...


You know what bud, I saw Ron answer this for you, and I pretty much agree with what he said other than not working shoulders the same day as chest. Maybe it's an individual thing, but it works great for me.

----------


## The Titan99

> You know what bud, I saw Ron answer this for you, and I pretty much agree with what he said other than not working shoulders the same day as chest. Maybe it's an individual thing, but it works great for me.


Yea, I'm inclined to agree with you. I haven't had any Rotator cup problems since I started like this (knock on wood) and I can't find anywhere else to put it. I'm also seeing some major progress with the look of my delts, same as you. Everything else Ronnie says I of course, will do, and for the rest of my reload (2 weeks) I'll leave everything else the same. I have about a month to think it over. Thanks again Dude. By the way, since you helped me sort my diet I've lost 26 lb and still gaining strength and muscle size!! I'll post some pictures when my reloads done. (Although I'll not be putting ANY time line on it for fear of making a mistake and taking a verbal kicking! lol!!)

----------


## The Titan99

What do you think about my Fri Deload. It seems like a lot to me but I don't know how to break it up any different. Maybe go Legs Friday, Shoulders, Abs Sunday, then Chest/Tri's Tues etc. until the 2 weeks are up? But that would F**k up the start of my next Reload... :Hmmmm:  What do you think? It's pretty low volume anyway, and only 2 Fridays... OR maybe the same schedule as my Reload, just lower volume. The more I think about it, the easier/better that would seem to be.

----------


## stevey_6t9

> looking fuucking huge Ajc330, grats on being normal.


hahahahahaha

----------


## Archangel.

> What do you think about my Fri Deload. It seems like a lot to me but I don't know how to break it up any different. Maybe go Legs Friday, Shoulders, Abs Sunday, then Chest/Tri's Tues etc. until the 2 weeks are up? But that would F**k up the start of my next Reload... What do you think? It's pretty low volume anyway, and only 2 Fridays... OR maybe the same schedule as my Reload, just lower volume. The more I think about it, the easier/better that would seem to be.


I would keep the same schedule/split as your reload, just with the reduced volume of course. That's what I did and it worked great. I didn't even switch up the exercises. Oh, and I CAN'T WAIT to see your progress man! Most importantly is that you're thrilled with it though. I'm really happy I could help you in any way. Remember though, you are the one that had has the dedication and determination to make this work, I just gave some advice. Good job

----------


## The Titan99

That's it then. Same schedule as before, etc. The path I'm on now is the right one. For me, it doesn't matter so much how fast I reach my goals, it's the steady progress that I was looking for, and it all starts with diet, not gear. That said, the gear didn't hurt, but my next short term goal will be 10% BF followed by a serious 8 week cycle. Pics next weekend...

----------


## Archangel.

> That's it then. Same schedule as before, etc. The path I'm on now is the right one. For me, it doesn't matter so much how fast I reach my goals, it's the steady progress that I was looking for, and it all starts with diet, not gear. That said, the gear didn't hurt, but my next short term goal will be 10% BF followed by a serious 8 week cycle. Pics next weekend...


Spoken like a wise man. Can't wait for the pics.

----------


## Bryan2

Question for Arch,

Think I remember reading somewhere in there that you were taking Ephedrine/caffeine?

Did you cycle it, or when did you incorporate it into your routine during these past 6 months?

----------


## chrisx

Arch good pics bro!

Question, did you get blood work done BEFORE cycle to see what your normal test levels where to see if pct was good?

Also, how many pds have you lost since ending cycle?

----------


## Archangel.

> Question for Arch,
> 
> Think I remember reading somewhere in there that you were taking Ephedrine/caffeine?
> 
> Did you cycle it, or when did you incorporate it into your routine during these past 6 months?


I only used that in the last couple months on and off, because some days it just jacked me up way too much. I used it something like every second or third workout.

----------


## Archangel.

> Arch good pics bro!
> 
> Question, did you get blood work done BEFORE cycle to see what your normal test levels where to see if pct was good?
> 
> Also, how many pds have you lost since ending cycle?


You know what, no I did not get blood work before, but I will be getting it done 2 weeks after PCT. I'm down 2-3 pounds right now. How is everything going with your cycle?

----------


## UberSteroids

> Just fyi, I'd stay away from HIT (DC training) while you're doing low carb...


Why would one need more carbs for HIT?
What would be considered a low carb for HIT?
How many carbs would you recommned while doing HIT?
Is carb cycling good while being on HIT?

Just don't HIT me for asking so many questions :P 
I am serious.

Thanks

----------


## cherrydrpepper

Archangel. I just wanted to say thanks again. I have implemented changes you gave me to my abs routine and my rear traps for back day routine and have the best abs ive had in a long time now. I mean stop and stare beautiful, loving it, loving life

Oh , I have a question

Do you ever do any wierd workouts.. specifically these two

#1 Do you ever deadlift and squat on the same day? 

#2 Do you ever do chest and back on the same day? I heard Arnold used to do this and he would superset a lot. Of course what works for Arnold might not work for the next guy, but at the same time hes top dog so I try to pay attention to his stuff.

----------


## Archangel.

[QUOTE=UberSteroids;5344246]Why would one need more carbs for HIT?
*Well, IMO more carbs is going to equal out to more energy, and I know you might be thinking, "why do I need more long-lasting energy when I'm doing short, high intensity?" My consensus on this is that more carbs will also give you the ability to channel more intensity into your HIT, therefore allowing you to push harder than if you were on a low-carb diet.*

What would be considered a low carb for HIT?
*This is very individual, but for many, low-carb is AROUND 150g/day and under.*

How many carbs would you recommned while doing HIT?
*Again, very individual, but I would recommend always taking in as many healthy carbs as possible while still seeing results (if we're talking in terms of fat loss, or minimal fat gain while attempting to put on mass)*

Is carb cycling good while being on HIT?
*I definitely feel one can successfully utilize carb-cycling while performing HIT.*

Just don't HIT me for asking so many questions :P 
I am serious.
*Lol, no worries. Why don't you post up your BMR/TDEE, and we can work something out for you?*

Thanks[/QUOTE

Answers in bold

----------


## Archangel.

> Archangel. I just wanted to say thanks again. I have implemented changes you gave me to my abs routine and my rear traps for back day routine and have the best abs ive had in a long time now. I mean stop and stare beautiful, loving it, loving life
> *I'm really happy I could help! Why don't you post some pics of those rockin' abs? I'd love to check out your progress!*
> 
> Oh , I have a question
> 
> Do you ever do any wierd workouts.. specifically these two
> 
> #1 Do you ever deadlift and squat on the same day? 
> *I never do. I am one of those people that likes to train as heavy as I can most of the time, as I am just as interested in power gains as I am aesthetics, and whenever you pair these 2 on the same training day, the one you perform second is going to suffer severely.* 
> ...


*I have done chest/back on the same day, but only when I am performing lower volume. For instance, if I'm doing say 9-12 intense work sets for either chest or back, the ONLY other muscle I might work after is something small like bi's, tri's, calves etc. Even then, I usually just do the chest or back. If I'm performing only 4-6 intense work sets, then I might do them together.*

----------


## The Titan99

Here's me not really lifting, when I got my equipment, then when you advised me about diet.

----------


## The Titan99

Here's 6 weeks after your advice on diet and split...

----------


## The Titan99

Again

----------


## The Titan99

Tiny arms!! Need HELP!!

----------


## The Titan99

These last pics are from last night at the end of my deload. I will wait to see what Ron says about how to proceed next week. I think I have a pinched nerve since it came on slowly all morning, then hit hard while I was just sitting on the floor.

Do you think that the fact that I do arms on Friday night, then go have a few drinks could be why I'm lagging? I'm going o% alcohol starting Mon for my entire reload and test this theory.

----------


## Archangel.

> These last pics are from last night at the end of my deload. I will wait to see what Ron says about how to proceed next week. I think I have a pinched nerve since it came on slowly all morning, then hit hard while I was just sitting on the floor.
> 
> Do you think that the fact that I do arms on Friday night, then go have a few drinks could be why I'm lagging? I'm going o% alcohol starting Mon for my entire reload and test this theory.


*HOLY SHIT! Looking lean! Wow, good job, and I wouldn't really say you have "tiny" arms. They may look a little small for the rest of your body, but that's because you're a big dude. They're not small arms. How many work sets you doing for arms again? If it's 9 or more, try cutting that down to 6-7 intense work sets for bi's then the same for tri's. They are actually very small muscle groups. It's never a bad idea to drop the alkey though, calorie dense!*

----------


## The Titan99

Thanks Dude!! That means a lot coming from you. I currently do 10 sets for bi's same for Tri's. 4 x Spider Curls, 3 Preacher 3 Hammers. Ron says to drop Hammers for a month because of my injury and do cablesto warm up, I don't have cables so I warmed up with BB curls during my deload and it's working really well. What do you think about BB curls for warm up, 4 x Spider, 3-4 x Preacher?

For Tri's I've been doing 10 ests as well. 4 x Skull Crushers, 3 x Seated Upright Extensions w EZ bar and 3 sets of weighted Dips. Of the three exercises I LEAST like the Upright Ext ( have a little shoulder pain). Really dig those Dips though!! It's a big ego thing since I couldn't do one when I started, and now I can get 18 with 22 lbs on a belt. Do you think it's better to have the weight in front or back or sides? Ronnie says at his age he doesn't do Skull Crushers or Dips. I'm 2 years older than him and those are my favorites. I was supposed to have a set of dumbells by now, but I'm a little short on money....

Anyway, it's hard to believe you do less sets for more size, but that's what you did for chest, isn't it?

----------


## The Titan99

Oh yea, I PMed you with the whole story of the last 2 months. I think I'm going to have the whole thing nailed for this next reload. I just wish this neck/back/nerve problem would stop, but I guess you can't have the luxury of injury-free training all the time. And it is a GREAT luxury....

----------


## Bertuzzi

> Oh yea, I PMed you with the whole story of the last 2 months. I think I'm going to have the whole thing nailed for this next reload. I just wish this neck/back/nerve problem would stop, but I guess you can't have the luxury of injury-free training all the time. And it is a GREAT luxury....


The guy is banned.... I don't think he's gonna answer you... Sorry

----------


## PistolStarta

So Arch, If I want more peak in my biceps, How do I get banned from a forum?

----------


## chrisx

Anybody know why Arch has been banned?? I thought the guy gave sound advice

----------


## marcus300

He broke the rules,

----------


## chrisx

And which rule was that? Wanting to know so i dont make the same mistake like i said he seemed legit to me

----------


## HawaiianPride.

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=368651

Read them and you'll know what NOT to do...

----------


## stevey_6t9

he was starting his own forum called archangels Q&A board, where he tried to entice other members to join in the false hope they could have his poseidon like physique one day for $99.95 per month.

----------


## bigboomer

> he was starting his own forum called archangels Q&A board, where he tried to entice other members to join in the false hope they could have his poseidon like physique one day for $99.95 per month.


Now ill never get my money back:/

----------


## tbody66

Wow, sorry I just found this thread today, would have liked to have seen the results from someone lifting for six months and starting a thread to give advice to all those less experienced than himself.

----------


## marcus300

It was all false claims, you have missed nothing.

----------


## chrisx

> he was starting his own forum called archangels Q&A board, where he tried to entice other members to join in the false hope they could have his poseidon like physique one day for $99.95 per month.


Ur kidding right?

----------


## Bertuzzi

:Haha:  and I thought this thread was funny when the Angel was still around.... now its even funnier!!

----------


## Brewster

HAAHHAHAHAA,

I got to give it to him, very creative

----------


## Bulkn

I didnt think he was full of shit, but he was giving too much advice for such little experience.

----------


## stevey_6t9

> Ur kidding right?


not kidding bro, he was the self proclaimed king of flab to fab and slingshot cycling.

----------


## HawaiianPride.

He's the king of fuking idiots.

----------

